# Biker gang shootout in Wacko, TX...



## scwine

multiple fatalities...
http://www.kvue.com/story/news/crim...hooting-between-biker-gangs-in-waco/27497831/


----------



## ralph7

You meet the nicest people on a Honda.









Yeah, I know they ride Harleys. Just being a smartazz.


----------



## spike404

Waco is a funny place. About 20 years ago I was there for a skeet tournament at the same time that there was a big horseshoe tournament in town. Somehow, a big broo-ha-ha broke out at the horseshoe tournament, and the cops hauled off a bunch of competitors. Never did find out if the tournament was completed.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob

Wild Hogs never would've had a shoot out.


----------



## scwine

9 dead so far.. http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Waco-Shooting-Near-Twin-Peaks-In-Waco-304043711.html


----------



## OnedayScratch

Boobs!

Tacos!

No!, Boobs!

No way fool, Tacos!


----------



## Rip"N"Rob

scwine said:


> 9 dead so far.. http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Waco-Shooting-Near-Twin-Peaks-In-Waco-304043711.html


Geez. I bet that's not the end of it.


----------



## essayons75

We need to take both gangs more bullets.


----------



## Goags

They musta been arguing about face/neck tattoos, or sumptin.


----------



## prokat

Its just some good ol boys having a little fun.


----------



## poppadawg

9 dead. Must have been one helluva shootout.


----------



## V-Bottom

Only means More gasoline available


----------



## BLUEBERRY

It's been crazy around here this afternoon. They are shutting down all kinds of stores in town. People are getting nervous...


----------



## ctcrop

Hey Matt, you & Tim keep your cameras ready!! I want pics!


----------



## scwine

soooo,,,Who is involved??


----------



## daddyhoney

The Pink Ladies and the Pussy Cats.


----------



## scwine

????


----------



## elkhunter49

Well at least they had enoungh balls to just shoot each other!


----------



## bluefin

Rival Gangs. Twin Peaks restaurant. What could go wrong?


----------



## prokat

Police are saying that the altercation started insideÂ TwinÂ Peaks. It then moved outside and all hell broke loose. Police were involved in the shoot out. It's been said that there were 3 "gangs" involved. A witness interview said the Bandido's may have started it. 18 other people are being treated with injuries.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

What's crazy is they had DPS and Waco PD on scene before it even happened. They had intel on what was going on today and they still managed to have this many people get killed and injured.


----------



## ccketchum

i'm kinda glad to see them fighting , had just about given up on anyone being a true 1%'er .


----------



## OnedayScratch

Guy and his buddy just got their Sons of Anarchy T-shirts and wanted to go show those Bandidos and Hells Angels a thing or two.


----------



## Goags

ccketchum said:


> i'm kinda glad to see them fighting , had just about given up on anyone being a true 1%'er .


A buncha bullets flying between 2 restaurants ain't cool. I've no problem w/ them shooting each other, just take it to one of the clubhouses.


----------



## MikeV

Hopefully no innocent bystanders were hurt or killed. Don't really care what the body count is on the gang members.


----------



## TripleGrip

is there a video of the fight or shoot out?thanks


----------



## prokat

I have a pic of the gangs


----------



## bluefin

"Apparently the management (of Twin Peaks) wanted them here and so we didn't have any say-so on whether they could be here or not," Swanton said.
The fight inside the restaurant began when punches were thrown and it quickly escalated to include chains and knives before firearms were drawn, Swanton said.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other...mong-rival-biker-gangs/ar-BBjTT5e?ocid=HPCDHP

So 'mgmt' wanted the gangs there. Hmmm. Thinking Waco may have one less restaurant to choose from. Idiots.


----------



## Solodaddio

ccketchum said:


> i'm kinda glad to see them fighting , had just about given up on anyone being a true 1%'er .


Cool story.


----------



## Grumpy365

I'm interested on a couple of levels.

1. I am interested if you will see Twin Peaks back away from the "Bike Night" trade.

2. I am interested if the media will report the news (as in, what gangs are involved) or if they will refrain from reporting it, in a misguided attempt at some kind of political correctness.


----------



## Avant Jour

*Waco Pics...*

A friend sent these this afternoon.

Waco PD, assisted by Hewitt PD and McLennan Sheriff Deputies.

"There are officers going to Flying J appears to deal with a large biker group there."


----------



## jaime1982

Too bad more didnt die. I have no sympathy for gang members. Theyre just as bad as the ferals, bloods, crips or whatever the heck is out there now.


----------



## HoustonKid

One report said officers did some of the shooting of bikers shot and only bikers got shot.


----------



## roundman

2 of them were cossacks mc and bandidos not sure about the3rd
*
*


----------



## MrG

A few quotes from the local news. 

"....the altercation started in the restroom and spilled into the parking lot...." 

I guess it was downhill?

"...three were arrested in the adjacent Cabela's parking lot..."

I guess they were looking for more ammo?


----------



## Mr. Breeze

All nine killed were from gangs.


----------



## TranTheMan

roundman said:


> 2 of them were cossacks mc and bandidos not sure about the3rd
> *
> *


"Multiple police sources told the Waco Tribune it was a fight between the Cossacks and the Bandidos. Based on their leathers, it appears the Scimitars were working in alliance with the Cossacks."
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Texas-biker-gang-shooting.html#ixzz3aRgT8dMv

​


----------



## scwine

Cossacks, Scimitars, and the Bandidos...There will be payback soon. Bandido's are pi&&ed.


----------



## HoustonKid

I wonder what gang or gangs the deceased are from and which gang members were killed by police or rival gangs?


----------



## Mr. Breeze

HoustonKid said:


> I wonder what gang or gangs the deceased are from and which gang members were killed by police or rival gangs?


 Should find out on the next, CSI:Waco...


----------



## donf

So Twin Peaks, the bottom of the tittle restaurant barrel , invites the biker gangs to a " gathering" . Or did they just show up?
Somebody else needs to be cuffed.


----------



## Tortuga

donf said:


> So Twin Peaks, the bottom of the tittle restaurant barrel , invites the biker gangs to a " gathering" . Or did they just show up?
> Somebody else needs to be cuffed.


Sounds like it was a 'weekly event'.. Agree Twin Peaks ought to be prosecuted for something....

_"Reyna said local police were on heightened alert in anticipation of trouble on Thursday nights, when Twin Peaks hosts a Biker Night."

_


----------



## dwilliams35

elkhunter49 said:


> Well at least they had enoungh balls to just shoot each other!


 Well, between all the three gangs there and the cops, they're really all awfully lucky that they didn't have anybody there that could actually shoot...


----------



## driftfish20

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, between all the three gangs there and the cops, they're really all awfully lucky that they didn't have anybody there that could actually shoot...


10-4, Agree 100%!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG

Another local news quote:

"....The TP management was uncooperative with the police investigation until the shooting broke out..."


----------



## dwilliams35

MrG said:


> Another local news quote:
> 
> "....The TP management was uncooperative with the police investigation until the shooting broke out..."


 Why was there an investigation before the shooting broke out?


----------



## Baffin Bay

It appears somebody cracked a "Small Penis Joke"


----------



## Haute Pursuit

"You put your cossack on my drum set!"... that's when the fight started.


----------



## MrG

Another quote from an internet site:

".....My family and I finished eating at Don Carlos and went outside to leave. We walked into the parking lot and heard gun shots. There were wounded people being taken away and we all just hid behind our truck. That was the only place we had to hide....."

Seriously Dad? Seriously?


----------



## HoustonKid

Could not actually shoot????? 9 dead. Someone could. Have you ever been in a gun fight? I have and it is not a fun time. It ain't as easy as one would think either. Luckily I am here and the bad guy is not.

I can type that because all litigation has been completed and no further investigations are going to be conducted.


----------



## MrG

dwilliams35 said:


> Why was there an investigation before the shooting broke out?


Yes. The police were on the scene when the fight started.


----------



## dwilliams35

MrG said:


> Yes. The police were on the scene when the fight started.


 I'm fully aware of that. That doesn't explain why there was an investigation before a crime was committed.


----------



## MrG

Baffin Bay said:


> It appears somebody cracked a "Small Penis Joke"


"Let's take this outside"


----------



## MrG

dwilliams35 said:


> I'm fully aware of that. That doesn't explain why there was an investigation before a crime was committed.


From what I've gleaned the police have known something was brewing for some time and tried to get info from the establishment. They were "uncooperative".

And, yes, they do have Bikers Night on Thursdays.


----------



## dwilliams35

MrG said:


> From what I've gleaned the police have known something was brewing for some time and tried to get info from the establishment. They were "uncooperative".
> 
> And, yes, they do have Bikers Night on Thursdays.


 This wasn't thursday. I have a hard time blaming the management: if the cops came rolling into any other restaurant and said "could you please cooperate while we work over all these guys that are putting money into your cash register right now, and you'll probably not ever see them again once they know you'll let us do that", would you expect them to just jump all over themselves with excitement over the prospect?


----------



## MikeV

MrG said:


> From what I've gleaned the police have known something was brewing for some time and tried to get info from the establishment. They were "uncooperative".
> 
> And, yes, they do have Bikers Night on Thursdays.


And Shooting Night on Sundays.


----------



## jaime1982

The only type of gang members i like: DEAD ONES!


----------



## MrG

dwilliams35 said:


> This wasn't thursday. I have a hard time blaming the management: if the cops came rolling into any other restaurant and said "could you please cooperate while we work over all these guys that are putting money into your cash register right now, and you'll probably not ever see them again once they know you'll let us do that", would you expect them to just jump all over themselves with excitement over the prospect?


I agree. Don't blame the messenger. I'm just reporting the news. Obviously the constabulary knew something was going down or they wouldn't have been there. They did a fine job of diffusing the situation.


----------



## Won Hunglo

I just wonder if the Black Widows & Philo Beddoe were involved.


----------



## bearwhiz

Many places like Twin Peaks host a biker night. And its usually just a bunch of good ole joes who like to ride. I've attended many of these and have never had any problems. If there were any outlaw bikers there, they weren't flying any colors. I'm also sure the police were just trying to gather some intelligence information on these groups. I have the feeling Twin Peaks Corporate are going to have something to say to this manager for allowing this meeting to take place.


----------



## TatterTot

gom1 said:


> I have a pic of the gangs


Waaaaaa waaaaaaaaaa waaaaaa waaaaaaaa waaaaaa waaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## devil1824

Down town Waco is a ghost town tonight. We live about 10 miles from Twin peeks. Actually drove by on 35 while it was happening. About 20 cops were flying down the highway. I pulled a few things out of the closet tonight. Never know what might happen.


----------



## MikeV

devil1824 said:


> Down town Waco is a ghost town tonight. We live about 10 miles from Twin peeks. Actually drove by on 35 while it was happening. About 20 cops were flying down the highway. I pulled a few things out of the closet tonight. Never know what might happen.


While it is always a good thing to be prepared, I am guessing the odds of anything happening at your house related to this event are 0%.


----------



## TranTheMan

MikeV said:


> While it is always a good thing to be prepared, I am guessing the odds of anything happening at your house related to this event are 0%.


LOL. Waco is no East LA.


----------



## prokat

Saw this on *******. Bandidos north of temple, a little backup heading for waco


----------



## HoustonKid

That's a few bikers. I can assure you every able bodied cop, deputy, trooper, constable, or crossing guard in a 5 county area will be in Waco for a while. They will out gun the bikers.

Likely every ATF agent in TX as well.


----------



## MikeV

Most likely just ride around, add to their beer guts, and make a lot of noise and nothing more.


----------



## dwilliams35

MikeV said:


> Most likely just ride around, add to their beer guts, and make a lot of noise and nothing more.


----------



## saltaholic

Crazy crazy


----------



## SaltwaterTom

I am told by my LEO friends that Waco PD has been trying to get Twin Peaks to stop hosting what appears to be a regular Sunday gathering of these "clubs" for fear of something like this happening. That is why law enforcement was already on hand, they figured it was only a matter of time.


----------



## ByGodTx

bearwhiz said:


> Many places like Twin Peaks host a biker night. And its usually just a bunch of good ole joes who like to ride. I've attended many of these and have never had any problems. If there were any outlaw bikers there, they weren't flying any colors. I'm also sure the police were just trying to gather some intelligence information on these groups. I have the feeling Twin Peaks Corporate are going to have something to say to this manager for allowing this meeting to take place.


Colors were all over the place.


----------



## cman

> Saw this on *******. Bandidos north of temple, a little backup heading for waco


I wonder if that was a current picture or someone just being a facebooker. Kind of looks like 1984.


----------



## Soapeddler

Craziness. Drove up to Temple this afternoon for work. didn't see any bikers heading north on 35 between San Antonio and Waco. 

We did check the crowd at BJ's Brewhouse for cuts and colors when we went to dinner though. LOL!


----------



## prokat

Pretty stupid blaming twin peaks..if they don't serve the bikers they will just go to hooters or any other bar trying to make a buck.most of these joints welcome bikers cause they know they have money.


----------



## dwilliams35

cman said:


> I wonder if that was a current picture or someone just being a facebooker. Kind of looks like 1984.


 I saw on another forum that it was the procession down I-35 for Chris Kyle's funeral... Who knows, the book of faces is devoid of attribution.


----------



## g2outfitter

Yes it has been confirmed that both gangs are ****** and Local LE are on high alert due to a an order for any LE to must die. Been told both gangs are gearing up and heading to rural areas to finish what was started. Stay safe if your working the streets tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwilliams35

g2outfitter said:


> Yes it has been confirmed that both gangs are ****** and Local LE are on high alert due to a an order for any LE to must die. Been told both gangs are gearing up and heading to rural areas to finish what was started. Stay safe if your working the streets tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Confirmed by whom?


----------



## Bearwolf34

These ole boys seem to be so ready to fight or shoot up the place at a drop of a beer can, why dont they load up and dump the whole lot of em off in arab country. Can really show them folks over there who the real tough guys are. A win-win situation for all sides.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

scwine said:


> multiple fatalities...
> http://www.kvue.com/story/news/crim...hooting-between-biker-gangs-in-waco/27497831/


Too bad they couldn't be looking for home grown isis fanatics instead of looking at each other.
What a waste of skills.
At least now I have a fish in my avatar.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

g2outfitter said:


> Yes it has been confirmed that both gangs are ****** and Local LE are on high alert due to a an order for any LE to must die. Been told both gangs are gearing up and heading to rural areas to finish what was started. Stay safe if your working the streets tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


x2 on this
God bless all law enforcement officers.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Won Hunglo said:


> I just wonder if the Black Widows & Philo Beddoe were involved.


Would have made quite the event seeing clyde kick some ***.


----------



## Spirit

ByGodTx said:


> Colors were all over the place.


This wasn't Bike Nite. Apparently it was Club Nite.


----------



## prokat

dwilliams35 said:


> Confirmed by whom?


Facebook


----------



## MikeV

In late breaking news, sort of something I heard from someone who had heard from someone else who had a neighbor who had seen a post on a blog somewhere, that Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels were headed into town and there was going to be something pretty major go down but they ran out of gas.


----------



## g2outfitter

dwilliams35 said:


> Confirmed by whom?


It was sent out region wide to all Law Enforcement Agency's. Me being an Police Officer, I recieved it this evening and thats what it said, Just passing info along.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ByGodTx

Here


----------



## Never easy

ROT might be interesting this year... June 11-14thhwell:


----------



## devil1824

I just drove by Twin Peaks heading to work and there are still around 10 cops there with the lights on. The entire mall is shut down. And yes, I do have my AK with me. 30 mile trip to work. I mean, what could possibly happen? A bike gang have a shoot out? That would never happen. :-/


----------



## dwilliams35

ByGodTx said:


> Here


So it's confirmed by a blog page without citation? I was really hoping for something with DPS on the letterhead...


----------



## alant

If Twin Peaks wants this business, they can do without my business.


----------



## budreau

i have a feeling twin peaks did not know what it was getting into .


----------



## dwilliams35

alant said:


> If Twin Peaks wants this business, they can do without my business.


 Were you going there anyway?

There's places doing "biker night" everywhere now: gotta cash in on all the midlife crisis crowd, riding their new harley, looking for someplace to park it and show it off, and spending loads of disposable income in the process. Along with that target audience, sometimes you're going to just pick up a little different demographic in the same net as well.


----------



## photofishin

dwilliams35 said:


> Were you going there anyway?
> 
> There's places doing "biker night" everywhere now: gotta cash in on all the midlife crisis crowd, riding their new harley, looking for someplace to park it and show it off, and spending loads of disposable income in the process. Along with that target audience, sometimes you're going to just pick up a little different demographic in the same net as well.


 Sorry but if you don't know the difference between a "Bike Night" and a takeover by the Bandidos etc...you're seriously out of your element.

Personally, I think every motorcycle in every one of the clubs involved should be impounded and sold...the money going to BACA. All 192 members involved in the fight should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. Twin Peaks owner in Waco should be at the head of the line when a lawsuit happens...he/she was obviously an idiot.


----------



## MikeV

photofishin said:


> Sorry but if you don't know the difference between a "Bike Night" and a takeover by the Bandidos etc...you're seriously out of your element.
> 
> Personally, I think every motorcycle in every one of the clubs involved should be impounded and sold...the money going to BACA. All 192 members involved in the fight should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. Twin Peaks owner in Waco should be at the head of the line when a lawsuit happens...he/she was obviously an idiot.


lol just how often do you see a takeover by the Bandidos? Most of these cats are wannabes, some are actual thugs. It boiled over.

I doubt all 192 members will be prosecuted. They probably arrested just about anyone and everyone who looked like they might ride a bike, but either won't charge, or will minimally charge, or drop charges against most of them.


----------



## dwilliams35

photofishin said:


> Sorry but if you don't know the difference between a "Bike Night" and a takeover by the Bandidos etc...you're seriously out of your element.
> 
> .


 The difference there is pretty obvious. Just a risk you run with such a promotion; you can't put on the sign "no bandidos", so you just hope they don't show up when you invite everybody with a bike. There's a pretty big disconnect between their standard Thursday bike night and the crowd that rolled in Sunday, but by having the bike night to begin with they've set themselves up as an establishment that doesn't have a problem with a hundred bikes or so taking over their parking lot and that many bike owners in their establishment. It's a marketing gimmick, they just picked up a little more in their net than they anticipated or hoped for..


----------



## ole blueduck

It was reported the bandidos and cossacks have been meeting there for a month and this is why the police were there . A bandido stabbed a cossack and were having talks supposedly


----------



## spike404

"No Colors" have been SOP with most bars for years. Maribelle's had such a sign 30+ years ago. Allowing colors from different clubs is asking for trouble.


----------



## Waymore

gom1 said:


> Saw this on *******. Bandidos north of temple, a little backup heading for waco
> View attachment 2206170


 I understand that is a pic from the Criss Kyle funeral !


----------



## prokat

Waymore said:


> I understand that is a pic from the Criss Kyle funeral !


Where did you hear that,the internet?


----------



## dwilliams35

spike404 said:


> "No Colors" have been SOP with most bars for years. Maribelle's had such a sign 30+ years ago. Allowing colors from different clubs is asking for trouble.


 I would imagine that restriction may have been overlooked by a place like TP; regular bars and ice houses know what happens, TP is just trying to get the weekend biker money and don't really know what they're playing with there..


----------



## dwilliams35

gom1 said:


> Where did you hear that,the internet?


 Probably so, and that makes it so much more incorrect than the original suggestion that this was a new picture, which was, of course, from the OTHER internet.


----------



## warcat

My understanding of biker gangs is that they are very loyal and honorable people (if you subtract the drug and property crimes that they presumably commit). Murder is saved for rival gangs, and only when warranted. Presumably, hence the reason they've been meeting for a month to discuss a stabbing between the two gangs... and why no innocent bystanders are dead.

My understanding of biker gangs is that they are similar to world superpowers. The threat of nuclear war is always there... and that in itself keeps the peace.


----------



## cman

I read that Twin Peaks corporate in Dallas is "seriously considering" pulling the franchise rights from that partner.


----------



## budreau

warcat said:


> My understanding of biker gangs is that they are very loyal and honorable people (if you subtract the drug and property crimes that they presumably commit). Murder is saved for rival gangs, and only when warranted. Presumably, hence the reason they've been meeting for a month to discuss a stabbing between the two gangs... and why no innocent bystanders are dead.
> 
> My understanding of biker gangs is that they are similar to world superpowers. The threat of nuclear war is always there... and that in itself keeps the peace.


true .


----------



## prokat

dwilliams35 said:


> Probably so, and that makes it so much more incorrect than the original suggestion that this was a new picture, which was, of course, from the OTHER internet.


Lol..


----------



## Jolly Roger

would be a good time to announce a new SOA season, based in Texas. 


Need to open up some land out in the middle of no where and tell them to kill each other off until they are happy. Set up some cameras, mount a few GoPro's for Pay Per View.


----------



## poppadawg

Here is the great part. TP will be sued by the dead and wounded bikers for failing to keep the public safe from a known threat. I bet the lawyers are already lining up.


----------



## warcat

I would doubt that the order to go after LEO's is legit. Probably just blowing off steam. By deductive reasoning... they probably saw their issue as something that had nothing to do with the law... then the law went and killed their people in a fight they had no business in. Cooler heads will prevail once the losses are mourned.


----------



## Bocephus

Bunch of trashy, morons with the "pack" mentality. No different than the ferals in Baltimore. 

I hope they all keep killing each other till none are left.


----------



## Spirit

Never easy said:


> ROT might be interesting this year... June 11-14thhwell:


We were discussing that last night. If we had planned to go this year, we would be changing plans. I love Jerry & Colleen, but this could be a nightmare.


----------



## Tortuga

I'm curious to know how many of the dead have police bullets in them... I highly approve of the LEOs actions in firing back..but it's gonna open up a whole new can of worms.... I would guess the LEOs are a lot better trained..and more accurate with their firearms than the bunch of hooligans....

More power to the cops for defusing the whole fiasco before dozens were dead.. One report said the Cops has confiscated over 100 guns and were guessing there were another 100 that had been thrown into the weeds or up on top of the buildings before it was all over..


----------



## ole blueduck

I can see the feds coming in looking for some rico charges. Most arrested were charged with organized crime.


----------



## dwilliams35

warcat said:


> I would doubt that the order to go after LEO's is legit. Probably just blowing off steam. By deductive reasoning... they probably saw their issue as something that had nothing to do with the law... then the law went and killed their people in a fight they had no business in. Cooler heads will prevail once the losses are mourned.


I gotta agree with that: no upside for them with killing LEO, and a LOT of downside.. At some level, that's a business, and they're not going to throw everything away on a suicide revenge mission.


----------



## cman

> Here is the great part. TP will be sued by the dead and wounded bikers for failing to keep the public safe from a known threat. I bet the lawyers are already lining up.


Not lining up. Attorney's contact injured within hours of being in the hospital.


----------



## Tortuga

*"then the law went and killed their people in a fight they had no business in."

"*Had no business in" ????.. For chrisake, the bikers little expedition between gangs was on the parking lot of a Mall...on a Sunday afternoon.... I'd be thankful the Cops were there or they might have ended up with dozens of family members and/or other 'civilians' laying dead on that parking lot.:headknock


----------



## prokat

Is that dude taking a nap next to the blue bike?


----------



## MEGABITE

^Even called in the Game Warden


----------



## Bozo

I wonder how many of the people that caused this problem had tattoos?


----------



## Bayscout22

*Posers*

This picture says it all. A bunch of tough guys..


----------



## jamisjockey

gom1 said:


> Is that dude taking a nap next to the blue bike?


OOoo! It's like one of those things you do as a kid where you circle the pictures in the picture! I count at least 3 DRT criminal biker scumbags.


----------



## smokinguntoo

dwilliams35 said:


> This wasn't thursday. I have a hard time blaming the management: if the cops came rolling into any other restaurant and said "could you please cooperate while we work over all these guys that are putting money into your cash register right now, and you'll probably not ever see them again once they know you'll let us do that", would you expect them to just jump all over themselves with excitement over the prospect?


Exactly. I have family in Waco that was not always as well behaved as he is today. I understand the heavy-handed, jack booted McLennan LEO mentality from an incident that occurred 20 years ago. Armed cops "on the scene" when the deal goes down. Did they see this as an opportunity to take out the trash? I hope not, but my faith in them has been depleted. Biker friendly they are not.

I see they arrested 192 and have *charged them all* with conspiracy. So, just because you were there - you were a conspiritor and instigator of the violence. IMHO that devalues the justice system and is a cheap shot. I think they see it as an enhanced revenue stream - and the local DA and court system there are stacked against you and will make it as difficult as possible on anyone even vaguely associated with the incident. Just to lawyer up is a minimum of $3K.

Note to self and friends: When there are more than one set of colors at an establishment - leave. Quickly.

SG2


----------



## mstrelectricman

The colors seen in post 119 are not one of the "gangs" mentioned. Those guys do charity work and are not considered "outlaw".


----------



## MarkU

Here's the story I got from one of my employees. Who's in the American Legion Riders Frisco chapter (Real Bad Arses). The story he heard was the Hells Angels are moving into Texas. And the Bandidos are/were trying to get more members to fight them off... Or something along those lines.
He has chaps, and wears them. So does his wife. So you know, they got to be in the "Know"...
End of report...Over..


----------



## V-Bottom

Jay Z will bail them out......


----------



## Jolly Roger

gom1 said:


> Is that dude taking a nap next to the blue bike?


looks like a dirt nap...


----------



## Bayscout22

mstrelectricman said:


> The colors seen in post 119 are not one of the "gangs" mentioned. Those guys do charity work and are not considered "outlaw".


That kind of supports my point. They aren't doing much charity work on a Sunday at Twin Peaks.


----------



## Worm Drowner

warcat said:


> My understanding of biker gangs is that they are very loyal and honorable people (if you subtract the drug and property crimes that they presumably commit)


Al Qaeda is a great group of loyal, honorable, fun loving guys (if you subtract the whole flying airplanes into buildings and killing thousands of people thing that they presumable do)...... :headknock


----------



## BigNate523

:ac550: lots of eyes watchn this thread


----------



## Hookless

TP must have really good food.


----------



## jamisjockey

smokinguntoo said:


> Exactly. I have family in Waco that was not always as well behaved as he is today. I understand the heavy-handed, jack booted McLennan LEO mentality from an incident that occurred 20 years ago. Armed cops "on the scene" when the deal goes down. Did they see this as an opportunity to take out the trash? I hope not, but my faith in them has been depleted. Biker friendly they are not.
> 
> I see they arrested 192 and have *charged them all* with conspiracy. So, just because you were there - you were a conspiritor and instigator of the violence. IMHO that devalues the justice system and is a cheap shot. I think they see it as an enhanced revenue stream - and the local DA and court system there are stacked against you and will make it as difficult as possible on anyone even vaguely associated with the incident. Just to lawyer up is a minimum of $3K.
> 
> Note to self and friends: When there are more than one set of colors at an establishment - leave. Quickly.
> 
> SG2


The clubs involved in this shootout are known bad actors....organized criminal gangs involved in manufacture and sale of drugs, muscle for hire, human trafficking, and more. 
There's a reason they were all charged with conspiracy.


----------



## Mad Mike

Texas should follow Florida and ban 1% clubs from wearing "colors" in public


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont

Spirit said:


> We were discussing that last night. If we had planned to go this year, we would be changing plans. I love Jerry & Colleen, but this could be a nightmare.


We are all paid up in our usual spot, with t-shirts, the whole bit. I honestly don't see us going. If we do, we for sure will leave to come back right after daylight on Saturday morning.


----------



## prokat

Waco is not a place I would like to be in for a while. There must be at least 400 Bandito`s there now and more on the way.


----------



## TranTheMan

warcat said:


> My understanding of biker gangs is that they are very loyal and honorable people (if you subtract the drug and property crimes that they presumably commit).


Loyal, maybe. Honorable, no -- they think they are, but I doubt that the victims of their crimes would agree.


----------



## Hookless

http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Waco-Shooting-Near-Twin-Peaks-In-Waco-304043711.html

Looks like they pulled the franchise according to the above report.


----------



## MEGABITE

^^ So all of the employees are out on the street now? Not cool.


----------



## Hookless

I love riding and have since i got my first dirt bike as a kid. I really do not want this to come down on bikers in general. I shutter to even use the term "biker". These deserve worse then they got imho.


----------



## Hookless

MEGABITE said:


> ^^ So all of the employees are out on the street now? Not cool.


 Nope, not cool at all for the employees. Bad business all around.


----------



## Game-Over

MEGABITE said:


> ^^ So all of the employees are out on the street now? Not cool.


They should join a biker gang for support. I hear those guys are very "loyal and honorable"....just the type of people to help those down on their luck.


----------



## Shady Walls

All 3 of these gangs already have the best lawyers money can buy. Probably about strip bars and crystal meth jurisdiction, along with money laundering, and gun running. These are your real 1%rs, not your Wild Hogs.


----------



## Bocephus

gom1 said:


> Waco is not a place I would like to be in for a while. There must be at least 400 Bandito`s there now and more on the way.


They won't win the battle no matter how many they bring. LEO's will whack em & stack em..


----------



## Mont

MEGABITE said:


> ^^ So all of the employees are out on the street now? Not cool.


and surrounding businesses are closed and lots of cars are still sitting in the parking lot full of holes.



> Gang members were shooting at each other and at police and officers at the scene fired their weapons, as well, Swanton said.


Picture yourself in the middle of that mess ^^ walking out of the Cabellas next door.


----------



## Steven H

Worked for a guy one summer at a small gas station, one of the mechanics was a Bandido. First day I met him, about 6'5 350 sleeved, guy that owned the place said 'you see that 1% patch", if this guy asks you to bring him a sprite FIND him a sprite, dont come back with excuses I wont protect you, you are on your own. Learned real quick to stay outta his way, dont think I ever heard the guy speak more than 10 words all summer, he just did his job and everyone left him alone.

When they had that Bandido get killed here I think last year, they had the service over in New Caney, went to overpass at 494, he was in a motorcycle hearse up front, must have been 3-3500 bikes, looks like they came from all over US. They blocked the entrance ramps, nothing but bikes for about 10-12 minutes.


----------



## devil1824

They're arresting them as soon as they come into town. Do some research on Parnell McNamara, our Sheriff. He lives for this. Ain't skeered.


----------



## cman

> ^^ So all of the employees are out on the street now? Not cool.


No worries. I have begun a shelter for Twin Peaks waitresses.


----------



## MarkU

All I can say is Kudos to our Texas LEO's! Between this, and the Garland terrorists. The score is 0-11! Hopefully this will set an example for the "Hands up, Pants down, don't shoot" crowd.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

cman said:


> No worries. I have begun a shelter for Twin Peaks waitresses.


Gross, a bunch of 17 year olds...


----------



## Hookless

cman said:


> No worries. I have begun a shelter for Twin Peaks waitresses.


I thought they provided their own shade and shelter.


----------



## budreau

poppadawg said:


> Here is the great part. TP will be sued by the dead and wounded bikers for failing to keep the public safe from a known threat. I bet the lawyers are already lining up.


1% dont want to be in court at all so i dont see that happening.


----------



## jdusek

I know the best buy and gander mountain are closed today. LEO asked them to close as the parking lot is shutdown for active crime scene.


----------



## budreau

MarkU said:


> Here's the story I got from one of my employees. Who's in the American Legion Riders Frisco chapter (Real Bad Arses). The story he heard was the Hells Angels are moving into Texas. And the Bandidos are/were trying to get more members to fight them off... Or something along those lines.
> He has chaps, and wears them. So does his wife. So you know, they got to be in the "Know"...
> End of report...Over..


has been a few scouts seen in pampa and amarillo . wont be good.


----------



## DCAVA

Crazy chit for sure!! Cops better be locked and loaded!!!


----------



## warcat

Tortuga said:


> *"then the law went and killed their people in a fight they had no business in."
> 
> "*Had no business in" ????.. For chrisake, the bikers little expedition between gangs was on the parking lot of a Mall...on a Sunday afternoon.... I'd be thankful the Cops were there or they might have ended up with dozens of family members and/or other 'civilians' laying dead on that parking lot.:headknock


 Not my mentality... just going thru scenarios of what they must have been thinking.


----------



## cman

> Gross, a bunch of 17 year olds...


shelter is 18 and over. below 18 are on their own!


----------



## jdusek

Since I live in Austin, I use to go to ROT to look at all the bikes. But this year my arse is heading south the coast. Do not want to be anywhere near that area.


----------



## Texas T

Lock up all the trash in the jail's exercise yard and them tell the guards "About Face". When the rumble is over finish off the survivors.


----------



## ole blueduck

cman said:


> shelter is 18 and over. below 18 are on their own!


Impose a slot limit 18-28 with one over 25.


----------



## cman

:rotfl:


----------



## ChuChu

I was listening to Fox news on the radio driving home this morning and their "legal team" is blaming the police for the whole thing. Said the police knew it was going to happen and should have closed Twin peaks before it got out of hand. Police say Twin peaks told them not to enter the building. Sounds like a lot of he said/he said.


----------



## spurgersalty

ole blueduck said:


> Impose a slot limit 18-28 with one over 25.


???


----------



## chaco

ChuChu said:


> I was listening to Fox news on the radio driving home this morning and their "legal team" is blaming the police for the whole thing. Said the police knew it was going to happen and should have closed Twin peaks before it got out of hand. Police say Twin peaks told them not to enter the building. Sounds like a lot of he said/he said.


I bet that perspective will begin to change. Especially with today's news the the TP Corp has already pulled the franchise for that location.


----------



## spurgersalty

ChuChu said:


> I was listening to Fox news on the radio driving home this morning and their "legal team" is blaming the police for the whole thing. Said the police knew it was going to happen and should have closed Twin peaks before it got out of hand. Police say Twin peaks told them not to enter the building. Sounds like a lot of he said/he said.


I don't really see how it could be the polices fault. They can't just shut down a business and start arresting people because they think a crime will soon be committed.


----------



## txjoker

People, the term "gang" is incorrect. These are just law abiding citizens that are part of a motorcycle club. You know they join for comradery and the love of riding. Their only purpose is to serve the community, organize toy runs and poker runs for fundraising!

(Insert heavy sarcasm!)


----------



## ChuChu

The Waco restaurant had been used as a meeting place for motorcycle gangs for the past few months, police said. They had asked the restaurant's managers to put a halt to the meetings but said they did not heed the requests.

Twin Peaks on Monday revoked the franchise rights to the Dallas-based company that ran the Waco restaurant for not doing enough to ensure security.

"Unfortunately the management team of the franchised restaurant in Waco chose to ignore the warnings and advice from both the police and our company, and did not uphold the high security standards we have in place to ensure everyone is safe at our restaurants," the company said in a statement.


----------



## jdusek

ChuChu said:


> The Waco restaurant had been used as a meeting place for motorcycle gangs for the past few months, police said. They had asked the restaurant's managers to put a halt to the meetings but said they did not heed the requests.
> 
> Twin Peaks on Monday revoked the franchise rights to the Dallas-based company that ran the Waco restaurant for not doing enough to ensure security.
> 
> "Unfortunately the management team of the franchised restaurant in Waco chose to ignore the warnings and advice from both the police and our company, and did not uphold the high security standards we have in place to ensure everyone is safe at our restaurants," the company said in a statement.


Not sure what what they could have done other than shutdown the whole place. They bikers probably would have kicked their arses if they asked them to leave.


----------



## MEGABITE

ChuChu said:


> The Waco restaurant had been used as a meeting place for motorcycle gangs for the past few months, police said. They had asked the restaurant's managers to put a halt to the meetings but said they did not heed the requests


Tell a bunch of 1%er bikers they aren't welcome. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## carolinaskipper

I heard Rev. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton are already on their way to Waco to discuss inequality and race issues in America. Bike on Bike crime is inexcusable and the white racism probably had something to do with this shootout against all the Bike people. 

BTW why isnt Harley Davidson being blamed for this? I watched the entire 6 seasons of SAO...twice. One thing I noticed, Harley Davidson was marketing and promoting all the violence on that show!!! I bet 99% of the 1%ers have Harleys! (my wife wont let me get a Harley.)


----------



## JohnAkaB




----------



## Game-Over

9 dead, 18 wounded, 170+ arrested in an outbreak of gang violence and over 17 pages without a single person calling these guys ferals? Strange


----------



## Main Frame 8

gom1 said:


> Is that dude taking a nap next to the blue bike?


Yes.............along with a couple others.


----------



## JohnAkaB

So when will these confiscated bikes be available for the public to buy?


----------



## warlock

Can someone explain 1% for those of us who don't have a clue...had a Honda once but they made me sell it in flight school...


----------



## TexasVines

dwilliams35 said:


> So it's confirmed by a blog page without citation? I was really hoping for something with DPS on the letterhead...


http://tactical****.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/3527383_orig.jpg


----------



## txbred

Main Frame 8 said:


> Yes.............along with a couple others.


find the cat...


----------



## Steven H

From WIKI, but have personal experience as noted earlier:

outlaw motorcycle clubs can be distinguished by a 1% patch worn on the colors. This is claimed to be a reference to a comment made by the American Motorcyclist Association (AMA) in which they stated that 99% of motorcyclists were law-abiding citizens, implying that the last one percent were outlaws.[citation needed]


----------



## BertS

Game-Over said:


> 9 dead, 18 wounded, 170+ arrested in an outbreak of gang violence and over 17 pages without a single person calling these guys ferals? Strange


reading comprehension much?



jaime1982 said:


> Too bad more didnt die. I have no sympathy for gang members. Theyre just as bad as the ferals, bloods, crips or whatever the heck is out there now.





Bocephus said:


> Bunch of trashy, morons with the "pack" mentality. No different than the ferals in Baltimore.
> 
> I hope they all keep killing each other till none are left.


and by the way, there was allot of other posts condemning this........used other words to describe them , but not feral.......

pot stir fail.


----------



## Mont

Dave, 1% is an old reference to the one percent that didn't follow the law vs the 99% that did. In today's world, it's usually a diamond shaped patch with 1% inside of it and means you should avoid all contact with whoever is wearing it. 

Bail is at $1 million bucks a piece for those arrested according to KXAN. They are being charged with capital murder.


----------



## Kenner 23

What is "Oh My God's"?:rotfl:


----------



## dwilliams35

TexasVines said:


> http://tactical****.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/3527383_orig.jpg


Is there some inability here to actually just cite a specific agency that had made such a claim? First we get a blog post, now a screenshot of a monitor with no identifying aspects whatsoever. Is there nobody from the DPS or Rangers or FBI or anything of the sort that wants to take credit for this particular escalation?


----------



## warlock

Mont said:


> Dave, 1% is an old reference to the one percent that didn't follow the law vs the 99% that did. In today's world, it's usually a diamond shaped patch with 1% inside of it and means you should avoid all contact with whoever is wearing it.
> 
> Bail is at $1 million bucks a piece for those arrested according to KXAN. They are being charged with capital murder.


 Mont, Thanks...this I can do...


----------



## Slimshady

DCAVA said:


> Crazy chit for sure!! Cops better be locked and loaded!!!


Waco and surrounding LEO's are well equipped. I personally know the Waco PD armorer. All SWAT members were given full auto 5.56 Bushmasters years ago. It would be interested to find out how many of the 18 injured 9 dead have 5.56 lead in them. We will never know the whole story. Different rumors flying around town already about who did most of the shooting.

Regardless, it's another blow to a nice smaller town that had all but recovered from the Dividian standoff almost 25yrs ago.


----------



## MarkU

txbred said:


> find the cat...


Found it!


----------



## Main Frame 8

gom1 said:


> Is that dude taking a nap next to the blue bike?


This looks like a job for..............................SNOWMAN!!!


----------



## MEGABITE

Mugshots:

http://www.click2houston.com/news/33084522


----------



## Hookless

JohnAkaB said:


> So when will these confiscated bikes be available for the public to buy?


That blue bike, what looks like a road king in the photo posted, is going to be dinged up some. Pushed over on it's side like that is a waste of a good bike. Maybe the cretin sleeping beside it broke the bike's fall and save some parking lot rash. Where is all the cell phone videos of this?


----------



## Main Frame 8

MEGABITE said:


> Mugshots:
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/33084522


This boy looks crazy


----------



## carolinaskipper

I have seen several words spelled differently. 

on the police screen shot it shows the names spelled cosaks and banditos. are they spelled correctly?

i have always seen it cossacks and bandidos. why would the police incorrectly spell the names?


----------



## Main Frame 8

carolinaskipper said:


> I have seen several words spelled differently.
> 
> on the police screen shot it shows the names spelled cosaks and banditos. are they spelled correctly?
> 
> i have always seen it cossacks and bandidos. why would the police incorrectly spell the names?


"Green Light" 
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ests-announced-in-Waco-Twin-Peaks-6270189.php


----------



## Hookless

It is bandidos.

Here is their mascot LOL just replace fritos with drugs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOUilxJWm24http://


----------



## jdusek

Main Frame 8 said:


> "Green Light"
> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ests-announced-in-Waco-Twin-Peaks-6270189.php


I hope all the officers mow them down hard.


----------



## jdusek

Hookless said:


> It is bandidos.
> 
> Here is their mascot LOL just replace fritos with your drugs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOUilxJWm24http://


LOL that is a classic. Maybe the rival gangs played that video and that is what started the fight.


----------



## WESTTU

I think you have to be 18 to serve beer

Waco's talent


----------



## budreau

JohnAkaB said:


> So when will these confiscated bikes be available for the public to buy?


i wouldnt touch one with a mile long pole.


----------



## MarkU

My pole isn't a mile, but I'd touch them with it.


----------



## prokat

Outlaw biker lives matter..


----------



## Tortuga

WESTTU said:


> I think you have to be 18 to serve beer
> 
> Waco's talent


Got a feeling that beer ain't all those 'debutantes' were selling...


----------



## sotexhookset

Outlaw Biker Lives Matter^^^ Lamo! Yea!!! 

Let's get back to what counts here folks. They're tired of blackey and the popo holding them down since the days of Easy Rider. They won't stand for it any more. 



Crystal Meth rules!!


----------



## MarkU

Why ya'll hating on the college student waitresses? They're good girls, I can tell. They're studying to be Rocket Surgeons, and whatnot...


----------



## cman

My heart bleeds for those little nuggets...I mean angels.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Tortuga said:


> Got a feeling that beer ain't all those 'debutantes' were selling...


Wow, that is a terrible assessment of heresay on the transactional practices that may or may not be subjected into daily happenings and bidness dealings of some of today's finest/brightest and might I add most willingest, customer satisfaction specialists in the restaurant business/entertainment industry.
:brew2:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

most of those mug shots look like IDIOTS! What amazed me was the lack of visible inkâ€¦.and I'm not trying to start anything-just an observationâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Tortuga

CORNHUSKER said:


> Wow, that is a terrible assessment of heresay on the transactional practices that may or may not be subjected into daily happenings and bidness dealings of some of today's finest/brightest and might I add most willingest, customer satisfaction specialists in the restaurant business/entertainment industry.
> :brew2:


I'm thinkin' 'Corny' is horny...and his 'supply depot' just got shut down...:rotfl:


----------



## Yams

Game-Over said:


> 9 dead, 18 wounded, 170+ arrested in an outbreak of gang violence and over 17 pages without a single person calling these guys ferals? Strange


Quite :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Tortuga said:


> I'm thinkin' 'Corny' is horny...and his 'supply depot' just got shut down...:rotfl:


No sir, well yes sir usually, but no sir. I swear I ain't never, ever been in that twin peaks.

:brew2:


----------



## HoustonKid

Never mind. That was misinformation. Carry on.


----------



## budreau

MarkU said:


> My pole isn't a mile, but I'd touch them with it.


x2. i was talking about the guy that wants to buy the impounded bikes.


----------



## jaime1982

BertS said:


> reading comprehension much?
> 
> and by the way, there was allot of other posts condemning this........used other words to describe them , but not feral.......
> 
> pot stir fail.


Just calling trash, well, trash. Pot stir fail? Not sure where that comes from but whatever.


----------



## cman

> My pole isn't a mile, but I'd touch them with it.


You can give em an inch, but they'll take a mile.


----------



## sotexhookset

jaime1982 said:


> Just calling trash, well, trash. Pot stir fail? Not sure where that comes from but whatever.


He wasn't referring to you. He had the foresight to see our two resident butt pluggers flame-over and jams come in right behind each other ( imagine that) and comment on the bs they see and troll on.


----------



## Hooked Up

warlock said:


> Can someone explain 1% for those of us who don't have a clue...had a Honda once but they made me sell it in flight school...


Dave, back in the early 1970s the AMA (American Motorcycle Association) ran a pro motorcycle campaign stating that 99% of the people out there on motorcycles were fine upstanding everyday kinda folk. The outlaw groups embrace the campaign and proudly stated that "they" were the other 1%. It stuck and is still used by most if not all outlaw clubs today. Guy


----------



## prokat

sotexhookset said:


> Outlaw Biker Lives Matter^^^ Lamo! Yea!!!
> 
> Let's get back to what counts here folks. They're tired of blackey and the popo holding them down since the days of Easy Rider. They won't stand for it any more.
> 
> Crystal Meth rules!!


A few motorcycle enthusiasts were in the restaurant enjoying a nice meal with their family and grandmothers when they heard a noise outside. They ran outside to see what was the matter and the evil police mowed them down for no reason at all. They all had their hands up and were screaming dont shoot, but to no avail......


----------



## Harbormaster

Main Frame 8 said:


> "Green Light"
> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ests-announced-in-Waco-Twin-Peaks-6270189.php


"There also appeared to be officers clad in gilly suits on the roof of the Twin Peaks restaurants."

I wouldn't think anything of a tumbleweed on the roof of a restaurant in Waco!


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Main Frame 8 said:


> Yes.............along with a couple others.


 Yep, and a cat also.


----------



## Oyster Dog

He's 31, according to his mugshot...


----------



## BigNate523

Oyster Dog said:


> He's 31, according to his mugshot...


man thats a hard weathered 31 lol


----------



## HoustonKid

Harbormaster said:


> "There also appeared to be officers clad in gilly suits on the roof of the Twin Peaks restaurants."
> 
> I wouldn't think anything of a tumbleweed on the roof of a restaurant in Waco!


Over watch.


----------



## txbred

HoustonKid said:


> Over watch.


How do you veg a ghillie for a roof? I guess ya tie on some shingles and wipe tar on your face? Id think a simple black bdu wound be enough. But on the other hand, the sniper prob never gets to use his cool gear. Until today.


----------



## ibtbone

How in the world did they get in with guns? isn't that a 51% place?:rotfl:


----------



## Mont

ibtbone said:


> How in the world did they get in with guns? isn't that a 51% place?:rotfl:


It's the ones carrying Streamlights on their belt you have to watch out for. The clue is they carry them in the daytime too. One thing about flying your colors in a gunfight that involves cops is it makes it easy to figure out who is who.


----------



## jdusek

Mont said:


> It's the ones carrying Streamlights on their belt you have to watch out for. The clue is they carry them in the daytime too. One thing about flying your colors in a gunfight that involves cops is it makes it easy to figure out who is who.


Ok, Mont what is streamlights? I Google searched and flashlights.


----------



## troutalex33

*Question ???*

So does this mean we have to "Look out for the bikers on the highway ?" 
You know share the road and stuff ?
Ha ha !!!


----------



## AcFixer

jdusek said:


> Ok, Mont what is streamlights? I Google searched and flashlights.


From my desk...


----------



## Bayscout22

Nothing to worry about... Obama feels the cops are too well armed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/19/u...y-style-equipment-for-police-forces.html?_r=0

Perfect timing. Once again shows where his allegiance lies.


----------



## 8seconds

WESTTU said:


> I think you have to be 18 to serve beer
> 
> Waco's talent


Something tells me these girls won't be out of work for long.


----------



## Zeitgeist

8seconds said:


> Something tells me these girls won't be out of work for long.


Bikini's out of San Marcos is already in talks


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I must be getting old, they look like little girls to me.


----------



## scwine

good article here.. http://www.agingrebel.com/12873


----------



## Zeitgeist

scwine said:


> good article here.. http://www.agingrebel.com/12873


I believe in some of the points made in this article 100%!


----------



## mstrelectricman

Zeitgeist said:


> I believe in some of the points made in this article 100%!


Apparently, all the dead were offed by police automatic fire. Let's see if BATFE reports the same.


----------



## BullyARed

Well it looks like Twin Peak has terminated that place's franchise.


----------



## Goags

mstrelectricman said:


> Apparently, all the dead were offed by police automatic fire. Let's see if BATFE reports the same.


I had that feeling yesterday, when no video of the actual shoot out made it to the web. Bet it was over in seconds.


----------



## Zeitgeist

mstrelectricman said:


> Apparently, all the dead were offed by police automatic fire. Let's see if BATFE reports the same.


^^^This


----------



## mstrelectricman

We're talking full auto rat shootin. Not kewl.


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Harley riders are*



dwilliams35 said:


>


Most are total ****


----------



## MikeV

BullyARed said:


> Well it looks like Twin Peak has terminated that place's franchise.


I would guess they want to distance themselves from this location as much as possible but I suspect those seeking damages won't stop with just this location.


----------



## Spirit

Bayscout22 said:


> This picture says it all. A bunch of tough guys..


Those guys in yellow are the good guys, never heard of an outlaw Gypsy chapters.


----------



## Sow Trout

*Gangs*

Do you think they all had their concealed carry license?


----------



## rringstaff

Spirit said:


> Those guys in yellow are the good guys, never heard of an outlaw Gypsy chapters.


pretty darn sure that the Gypsies are a Bandido ***** club.


----------



## Goags

Just clipped this from CNN...hope it proves to be accurate.
"According to a law enforcement source, preliminary information indicates that four of the bikers killed were killed by police gunfire. The investigation continues and the ballistics will be analyzed to determine for certain who was responsible for each shooting."


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

My thoughts and prayers go out to all LEO's involved, and their families, that are out there trying to keep peace. What a frightening thing for them all.


----------



## dwilliams35

Okay, note to self: don't take shelter behind a harley when there's somebody on the other side with an M-16. Got it.


----------



## HoustonKid

It tells you how quick the officers settled things down. You have 9 guys dropped by either law enforcement or other bad guys and next thing you know you have 150 bad guys in custody. Sounds like Johnny Law laid down the law quick and none of the bad arse biker boys wanted any more of what he had to offer them.


----------



## rut-ro

Hookless said:


> That blue bike, what looks like a road king in the photo posted, is going to be dinged up some. Pushed over on it's side like that is a waste of a good bike. Maybe the cretin sleeping beside it broke the bike's fall and save some parking lot rash. Where is all the cell phone videos of this?


Yeah it is scratched up. Bet you can get a killer deal on it


----------



## prokat

Somebody get setup ? Who pulls guns in this situation ?


----------



## Never easy

dwilliams35 said:


> Okay, note to self: don't take shelter behind a harley when there's somebody on the other side with an M-16. Got it.


:rotfl: you got green for this one


----------



## Never easy

to soon?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

There coming LOL.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ByGodTx

I wonder if the whole thing started because someone rocked out with their Cossacks out.
Thanks folks Ill be here all week! Try the prime rib, its to die for!


----------



## Zeitgeist

ByGodTx said:


> I wonder if the whole thing started because someone rocked out with their Cossacks out.
> Thanks folks Ill be here all week! Try the prime rib, its to die for!


LAME!


----------



## devil1824

They brought in some temporary lighting. It was like day light when I drove by at 5am this morning. Parking lot is still full of cars. Must be investigating 24/7. Most of the stores will be closed all week.
Just saw this.
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Wa...304170711.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_DFWBrand


----------



## Mont

ROT sent out a weakly worded "reassurance" email this morning assuring us they had it under control next month in Austin. 

The clubs that carry flashlights on their belts do that because it's not generally considered a weapon. Those ropes/whips/cords you see hanging off the handlebars are another one they carry to avoid being arrested on a weapons charge.


----------



## surf_ox

Goags said:


> Just clipped this from CNN...hope it proves to be accurate.
> "According to a law enforcement source, preliminary information indicates that four of the bikers killed were killed by police gunfire. The investigation continues and the ballistics will be analyzed to determine for certain who was responsible for each shooting."


Are we supposed to riot now?

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## ole blueduck

With cameras everywhere a video of this has to be out there somewhere.


----------



## andre3k

TexasVines said:


> http://tactical****.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/3527383_orig.jpg


Good job officer. Take a screenshot of a TLETS advisory and posting it online. No rules broken there.


----------



## JohnAkaB

For those that have some free time or want to look busy at work. Here is a 1%er answering questions on reddit LOL

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/36fee7


----------



## Bayscout22

mstrelectricman said:


> We're talking full auto rat shootin. Not kewl.


What's not cool about it?


----------



## poppadawg

Bunch of loser ferals. All that because someone got disrespected. Jr high mentality. They need to be less ghetto and more Corleone. "It's just business."


----------



## cman

I looked at cnn articles on this issue today because I saw a good one here yesterday. 
But today's headline article asked if the coverage was "racist" because this was not being labelled by the media as a "white on white" crime.


----------



## mastercylinder60

The Waco Twin Peaks owner has lost his franchise agreement with the company for not heeding warnings of planned turf violence at the Waco location.

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/crime/2015/05/17/twin-peaks-management-police-deadly-brawl/27505571/


----------



## Lagunaroy

And now this starts
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...rry-abbot-says-open-carry-not-even-legal-yet/


----------



## MEGABITE

^Cluelees Do-gooding Gungrabbers Whining Incessantly


----------



## mikedeleon

I read this was all related to someone stealing a Yeti cooler.


----------



## Profish00

I heard it started over a parking spot.


----------



## mikedeleon

Profish00 said:


> I heard it started over a parking spot.


No, definitely one of the limited edition sea foam green Yeti's. I read it on Fox.


----------



## V-Bottom

I think the roocus was over a "little patch of hair"....


----------



## Copano/Aransas

mikedeleon said:


> No, definitely one of the limited edition sea foam green Yeti's. I read it on Fox.


No it went like this. Biker: "Eh man you stole my cea foam green geti" "Eh d## ******". :rotfl:


----------



## Spirit

In January, a group of Illinois bikers were riding west on I-74 when they saw a girl about to jump off the Murray Baker Bridge , so they stopped. Their leader George, a big burly man of 53, got off his Harley, walked through a group of gawkers past the State Trooper, and said to her, "What are you doing?"

She replied "I'm going to commit suicide."

While he didn't want to appear "sensitive," neither did he want to miss an opportunity, either. So he asked, "Well, before you jump, why don't you give me a kiss?"

With no hesitation at all, she leaned back over the railing and did just that, a long, deep, lingering kiss followed immediately by another one.

After that, George quickly won approval from his biker-buddies, onlookers, and even the State Trooper. He said "Wow! That was the best kiss I have ever had, Honey! That's a real talent you're about to waste, Sugar Shorts. You could be famous if you rode with me. Why are you committing suicide?"

"My parents don't like me dressing up like a girl."

It's still unclear whether she jumped or was pushed


----------



## Hookless

It was one biker dude talking trash about another biker dude's TATTOO. I got this straight from the World Headquarters For Brainless 1%er's (WHFB1%er's). The National president called me directly to let me know. They have now taken the tattoo artist that produced the offending tattoo into custody and have him down at CONTROL according to The Chief. Also, according to THE Chief and Agent 8, they have been beating him with a telephone book and found out his colors do run. It is reported, but not confirmed that Agent 13 has been staking out the establishment for the past 6 weeks by taking up position inside the ice dispenser and Charlie Watkins also know as agent 38 has been posing at the female waitress "QT Pie".

Please stay tuned as this story develops as we will be keeping an eye on it for you.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Spirit said:


> In January, a group of Illinois bikers were riding west on I-74 when they saw a girl about to jump off the Murray Baker Bridge , so they stopped. Their leader George, a big burly man of 53, got off his Harley, walked through a group of gawkers past the State Trooper, and said to her, "What are you doing?"
> 
> She replied "I'm going to commit suicide."
> 
> While he didn't want to appear "sensitive," neither did he want to miss an opportunity, either. So he asked, "Well, before you jump, why don't you give me a kiss?"
> 
> With no hesitation at all, she leaned back over the railing and did just that, a long, deep, lingering kiss followed immediately by another one.
> 
> After that, George quickly won approval from his biker-buddies, onlookers, and even the State Trooper. He said "Wow! That was the best kiss I have ever had, Honey! That's a real talent you're about to waste, Sugar Shorts. You could be famous if you rode with me. Why are you committing suicide?"
> 
> "My parents don't like me dressing up like a girl."
> 
> It's still unclear whether she jumped or was pushed


You win!


----------



## MEGABITE

http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...ry=News+1-2&newsletterid=53437&menugroup=Home

Unknown to the public a smaller version of the Waco biker confrontation which left 9 people dead, 18 injured and 170 in jail, occurred in League City on April 29, and it, like Waco, involved the Bandidos Motorcycle Clubhttp://www.bandidosmc.com/.

According to reliable sources a law enforcement motorcycle club known as the Centurions were in the Quaker Steak and Lube Restaurant on the Gulf Freeway in League City on 'Bike Night' when they were confronted by members of the Bandidos and one of their puppet clubs known as the Salty Dawgs, challenging the Centurions use of the word 'Texas' in the bottom rocker on the backs of their their jackets.

Rather than taking up the challenge with the Bandidos or calling police, the Centurion members left the club. Reportedly the Centurion leader then sent emails or text messages to other area law enforcement motorcycle clubs warning them of the hostile confrontation with the Bandidos.

A leader of one of the other clubs that had been contacted told The Police News he was disappointed the Centurions did not at least call League City Police to respond to the club. However, it was learned that League City Police later received a report of the incident and it's officers were alerted to it. Reportedly a League City detective was assigned to investigate the incident.

Quaker Steak and Lube like the Twin Peaks in Waco is a national chain which advertises 'Bike Nite' on Wednesday nights. It features a photo on it's website of a parking lot full of motorcycles. The restaurant is in 16 states with several locations in each. The League City location is at 2502 South Gulf Freeway at Victory Lakes Drive.

_Breck Porter, Editor_


----------



## MEGABITE

Comment reply to the above article. 

"I am the President of the Centurions Law Enforcement MC.

There were no issues between my club and the Bandidos or the Salty Dawgs motorcycle clubs that night. We were approached by the local Bandidos president who made a comment about our bottom rocker. No other words were exchanged. There were no hostilities or physical confrontations.

Although the Centurions are the oldest police organized motorcycle club in the United States, the club has only recently expanded to Texas. It was the first time they (the Bandidos) had seen the Centurions colors in person, and it was acknowledged by the other clubs present that we are a 99%er Law Enforcement Motorcycle Club. At that point they went and sat on the other side of the restaurant. No other interaction was had between our clubs.

Myself and the other Centurions present left as we were done with our food and beverages. Before I reached home that night my phone had already rung regarding the confrontation. Because of that I contacted a couple presidents from other locals Law Enforcement Motorcycle Clubs who are a part of the United Law Enforcement Motorcycle Clubs (ULEMC) to let them know that it was a minor incident where nothing relevant occurred. The ULEMC is very similar organization to the Confederation of Clubs, with the exception it is comprised of Law Enforcement Motorcycle Clubs throughout the state. Many of its member clubs wear Texas bottom rockers. It is standard protocol to let other members of the ULEMC in our area know the truth about a situation, before it gets blown out of proportion in the rumor mill.

No calls were made to police because it would have been a waste of League City PDâ€™s time to call them out for something so insignificant, which was not a criminal matter. A well known person who works for a large agency within Galveston County and who belongs to a much larger and well known Law Enforcement MC, who was not present at the event, took it upon himself to notify the League City Police Chief directly the next morning.

If you have any questions, please contact me directly.

Respectfully,
â€œCLUTCHâ€ ~ President
Centurions MC â€" Texas Bay Area"


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Profish00 said:


> I heard it started over a parking spot.





mikedeleon said:


> No, definitely one of the limited edition sea foam green Yeti's. I read it on Fox.





V-Bottom said:


> I think the roocus was over a "little patch of hair"....





Copano/Aransas said:


> No it went like this. Biker: "Eh man you stole my cea foam green geti" "Eh d## ******". :rotfl:


 Reported that it started in the bathroom. Apparently somebody got all butt-hurt.

:brew2:


----------



## Spirit

CORNHUSKER said:


> Reported that it started in the bathroom. Apparently somebody got all butt-hurt.
> 
> :brew2:


Latest report says one guys foot was run over in the parking lot. The anger over that erupted in the bathroom and spilled into the restaurant and then ultimately into the parking lot.

I ran over a guys foot one time, glad he wan't a 1%er!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

CORNHUSKER said:


> Reported that it started in the bathroom. Apparently somebody got all butt-hurt.
> 
> :brew2:


I think this song will help everybody feel better.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit

I read somewhere in one of the news articles that the Bandidos were based out of San Leon, Texas. Really? You don't see many of them to be based there.


----------



## k-dog

Spirit said:


> I read somewhere in one of the news articles that the Bandidos were based out of San Leon, Texas. Really? You don't see many of them to be based there.


 From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
Donald Eugene Chambers  Born (1930-11-23)November 23, 1930 Died July 18, 1999(1999-07-18) (aged 68)
El Paso, Texas, United States Nationality American Other names Mother (streetname) Occupation Marine, biker Known for Founder of the Bandidos *Donald Eugene Chambers* (November 23, 1930 - July 18, 1999) was the American founder of the Bandidos outlaw motorcycle club, in 1966 in Houston, Texas. He was a Marine Vietnam veteran who created his club after his return. He was convicted of murdering two drug dealers in 1972 and served a life sentence until his parole in 1983.
*Life[edit]*

Chambers was a Marine in the Vietnam War. When he came back to Texas after the war, he became a member of many motorcycle clubs, but he found them too tame for his tastes. Chambers founded his own motorcycle club, the Bandidos, on March 4, 1966 in San Leon, Texas.[1][2][3][4] He chose the club's colors, red and gold, after the official colors of the U.S. Marine Corps.[2] In 1968 Chambers created the second Bandidos chapter in Corpus Christi, Texas.
In 1972, Don Chambers, Jesse "Deal" Fain and Ray Vincente abducted two drug dealers in El Paso, Texas.[2] The dealers, Marley Leon and Preston LeRay Tarver, had sold baking soda to the Bandidos, claiming it was methamphetamine.[2] The Bandidos drove the two dealers into the desert north of the city. There, the dealers were forced to dig their own graves, after which the bikers shot them with shotguns and set fire to their bodies.[2] Chambers, Deal and Vincente were all convicted of these murders, with testimony given by an eyewitness to the event. They all received life sentences.
With Chambers in prison, Ronald Jerome Hodge, commonly known as Ronnie Hodge or Ronnie "Seneca" Hodge, another ex-Marine, was elected the club's new national president.[1][2] Hodge was known previously as "Mr. Prospect," because he had earned his full colors in only a month, but once elected he went by the street name "Stepmother", in reference to Chambers street name "Mother".
In 1983, Chambers was paroled and retired from his club. He settled in El Paso, Texas, until his death on July 18, 1999


----------



## jamisjockey

That's where they started.

I've seen a couple off hwy 6 once or twice. 

I don't imagine that bikers run around in their colors all the time.


----------



## devil1824

MEGABITE said:


> http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...ry=News+1-2&newsletterid=53437&menugroup=Home
> 
> Unknown to the public a smaller version of the Waco biker confrontation which left 9 people dead, 18 injured and 170 in jail, occurred in League City on April 29, and it, like Waco, involved the Bandidos Motorcycle Clubhttp://www.bandidosmc.com/.
> 
> According to reliable sources a law enforcement motorcycle club known as the Centurions were in the Quaker Steak and Lube Restaurant on the Gulf Freeway in League City on 'Bike Night' when they were confronted by members of the Bandidos and one of their puppet clubs known as the Salty Dawgs, challenging the Centurions use of the word 'Texas' in the bottom rocker on the backs of their their jackets.
> 
> Rather than taking up the challenge with the Bandidos or calling police, the Centurion members left the club. Reportedly the Centurion leader then sent emails or text messages to other area law enforcement motorcycle clubs warning them of the hostile confrontation with the Bandidos.
> 
> A leader of one of the other clubs that had been contacted told The Police News he was disappointed the Centurions did not at least call League City Police to respond to the club. However, it was learned that League City Police later received a report of the incident and it's officers were alerted to it. Reportedly a League City detective was assigned to investigate the incident.
> 
> Quaker Steak and Lube like the Twin Peaks in Waco is a national chain which advertises 'Bike Nite' on Wednesday nights. It features a photo on it's website of a parking lot full of motorcycles. The restaurant is in 16 states with several locations in each. The League City location is at 2502 South Gulf Freeway at Victory Lakes Drive.
> 
> _Breck Porter, Editor_


We had a Quaker Steak and lube less then a mile away from Twin peaks. I remember lots of bikes there for bike night. They closed the doors about 3 months ago.


----------



## andre3k

I think a lot of those that were arrested will be released and probably a lot of charges will be dropped. Filing felony charges on a couple of people is time consuming I can only imagine what it takes to arrest, book, and charge 170+ suspects. Hundreds of witness statements, lost evidence, improper handling of items at the scene, conflicting information, etc. And if your dept isn't used to dealing with something of this magnitude it only compounds these issues.


----------



## Texican89

Spirit said:


> In January, a group of Illinois bikers were riding west on I-74 when they saw a girl about to jump off the Murray Baker Bridge , so they stopped. Their leader George, a big burly man of 53, got off his Harley, walked through a group of gawkers past the State Trooper, and said to her, "What are you doing?"
> 
> She replied "I'm going to commit suicide."
> 
> While he didn't want to appear "sensitive," neither did he want to miss an opportunity, either. So he asked, "Well, before you jump, why don't you give me a kiss?"
> 
> With no hesitation at all, she leaned back over the railing and did just that, a long, deep, lingering kiss followed immediately by another one.
> 
> After that, George quickly won approval from his biker-buddies, onlookers, and even the State Trooper. He said "Wow! That was the best kiss I have ever had, Honey! That's a real talent you're about to waste, Sugar Shorts. You could be famous if you rode with me. Why are you committing suicide?"
> 
> "My parents don't like me dressing up like a girl."
> 
> It's still unclear whether she jumped or was pushed


My coworkers want to know why I was rolling in the floor laughing. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Profish00

jamisjockey said:


> e.
> 
> I don't imagine that bikers run around in their colors all the time.


My understanding if they ride it only with colors. Not allowed not to ride without.


----------



## Spirit

Texican89 said:


> My coworkers want to know why I was rolling in the floor laughing. Thanks for the laugh.


YW


----------



## scend irie

QUOTE=Profish00;1371 Not allowed not to ride without.[/QUOTE]

Lots of negatives there. I reckon I understand.


----------



## donf

For what it's worth, there is a parking protocol at biker bars, or biker gatherings. 
Harley's in front, rice burners elsewhere, down the row.
Mess this up and you give these worthless pieces of **** an excuse to go berserk and do what they want to do , is kick some bodies ***. Or kill them.
It exists as a sick subculture of worthless pieces of **** you see working all around us, at chop shops , auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever. 
These are NOT the doctors,and dentists and CEO's who own a Harley.


----------



## roundman

http://abc13.com/news/waco-shooting-puts-la-marque-biker-rallys-safety-in-spotlight/731120/


----------



## Hookless

donf said:


> For what it's worth, there is a parking protocol at biker bars, or biker gatherings.
> Harley's in front, rice burners elsewhere, down the row.
> Mess this up and you give these worthless pieces of **** an excuse to go berserk and do what they want to do , is kick some bodies ***. Or kill them.
> It exists as a sick subculture of worthless pieces of **** you see working all around us, at chop shops , auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever.
> These are NOT the doctors,and dentists and CEO's who own a Harley.


One of the bikers accidentally released is an engineer with Austin public works.


----------



## k-dog

more biker shut down http://www.nbcdfw.com/investigation...-Shut-Down-Planned-Biker-Rally-304324791.html


----------



## TheSampsonator

donf said:


> It exists as a sick subculture of worthless pieces of **** you see working all around us, at chop shops , auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever.
> These are NOT the doctors,and dentists and CEO's who own a Harley.


Wow. Generalize much?



Hookless said:


> One of the bikers accidentally released is an engineer with Austin public works.


LEO's were hooking up anyone, and everyone in the general area, that looked like they were affiliated with an MC. I know of several gentlemen, from the Austin area, that are all currently in custody due to being at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Never easy

donf said:


> It exists as a sick subculture of worthless pieces of **** you see working all around us, at chop shops , auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever.
> These are NOT the doctors,and dentists and CEO's who own a Harley.


 Soooo if I work doing grunt labor, have tattoos and ride a Harley I must be a bad guy huh???:headknock


----------



## MikeV

andre3k said:


> I think a lot of those that were arrested will be released and probably a lot of charges will be dropped. Filing felony charges on a couple of people is time consuming I can only imagine what it takes to arrest, book, and charge 170+ suspects. Hundreds of witness statements, lost evidence, improper handling of items at the scene, conflicting information, etc. And if your dept isn't used to dealing with something of this magnitude it only compounds these issues.


Yeah, though I have no love lost for motorcycle gangs, they were overcharged and bail was too high, if looking at the group as a whole. Many will have the charges dropped.


----------



## Ted Gentry

donf said:


> For what it's worth, there is a parking protocol at biker bars, or biker gatherings.
> Harley's in front, rice burners elsewhere, down the row.
> Mess this up and you give these worthless pieces of **** an excuse to go berserk and do what they want to do , is kick some bodies ***. Or kill them.
> It exists as a sick subculture of worthless pieces of **** you see working all around us, at chop shops , auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever.
> These are NOT the doctors,and dentists and CEO's who own a Harley.


Wow, what a judgmental pos post! Perhaps you can enlighten us as to your superiority over  auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever.


----------



## budreau

donf said:


> For what it's worth, there is a parking protocol at biker bars, or biker gatherings.
> Harley's in front, rice burners elsewhere, down the row.
> Mess this up and you give these worthless pieces of **** an excuse to go berserk and do what they want to do , is kick some bodies ***. Or kill them.
> It exists as a sick subculture of worthless pieces of **** you see working all around us, at chop shops , auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever.
> These are NOT the doctors,and dentists and CEO's who own a Harley.


you sir dont have a clue to what you are talking about.


----------



## smokinguntoo

TheSampsonator said:


> LEO's were hooking up anyone, and everyone in the general area, that looked like they were affiliated with an MC. I know of several gentlemen, from the Austin area, that are all currently in custody due to being at the wrong place at the wrong time.


That's the way the LEOs roll in Waco. It has been that way over there for a long time. They don't want to invest any effort into what actually happened and to sort out the truth - just arrest and charge anyone in the vicinity. Then let the defendants prove their innocence - at significant personal investment of time and money. I think it has worked very well for the county coffers of the local justice system. Been there - done that - they weren't giving t-shirts at the time.

I can only guess at the significant difficulty you would encounter if you had a personal dispute with a city or county official. Not the values of the Christian/Masonic heritage they project themselves to be.

I guess that is part of the price you will pay for being a 1%'er or even being in close proximity to some 1%'ers in Waco/McLennan County.

SG2


----------



## OnedayScratch

Spirit said:


> In January, a group of Illinois bikers were riding west on I-74 when they saw a girl about to jump off the Murray Baker Bridge , so they stopped. Their leader George, a big burly man of 53, got off his Harley, walked through a group of gawkers past the State Trooper, and said to her, "What are you doing?"
> 
> She replied "I'm going to commit suicide."
> 
> While he didn't want to appear "sensitive," neither did he want to miss an opportunity, either. So he asked, "Well, before you jump, why don't you give me a kiss?"
> 
> With no hesitation at all, she leaned back over the railing and did just that, a long, deep, lingering kiss followed immediately by another one.
> 
> After that, George quickly won approval from his biker-buddies, onlookers, and even the State Trooper. He said "Wow! That was the best kiss I have ever had, Honey! That's a real talent you're about to waste, Sugar Shorts. You could be famous if you rode with me. Why are you committing suicide?"
> 
> "My parents don't like me dressing up like a girl."
> 
> It's still unclear whether she jumped or was pushed


Good one.


----------



## spurgersalty

Shouldn't we have blamed the cagers for this by now?


----------



## kdubya

donf said:


> For what it's worth, there is a parking protocol at biker bars, or biker gatherings.
> Harley's in front, rice burners elsewhere, down the row.
> Mess this up and you give these worthless pieces of **** an excuse to go berserk and do what they want to do , is kick some bodies ***. Or kill them.
> It exists as a sick subculture of worthless pieces of **** you see working all around us, at chop shops , auto parts stores, grunt labor jobs, construction, whatever.
> These are NOT the doctors,and dentists and CEO's who own a Harley.


That's exactly what happened.


----------



## Tortuga

Looks to me like the "Drs, Lawyers, and CEOs" shoulda known this was going to be a meeting of three of the "1%" thugs to iron out some personal differences between themselves..

_"If you don't want to run with the Big Dogs...then stay on the porch "
_
Bail and fines are gonna be stiff...not to mention the legal fees...:headknock


----------



## HoustonKid

I am sure most of the 170 will end up having charges dismissed once the dust settles. Some will even learn an expensive lesson about trying to run with outlaws when you are not.


----------



## Spirit

HoustonKid said:


> I am sure most of the 170 will end up having charges dismissed once the dust settles. Some will even learn an expensive lesson about trying to run with outlaws when you are not.


Not pokin' fun at anyone, but this video made me laugh, "Yes sir, where would you like me to sit?", "Oh, not here? I'll be happy to move, sir.", "Yes, sir, I'll be happy to step out of my boots."


----------



## cman

Guess we'll never hear, but I can't understand how they captured so many and why the guys did not scatter. 
They must have in large part been extremely cooperative.


----------



## mstrelectricman

cman said:


> Guess we'll never hear, but I can't understand how they captured so many and why the guys did not scatter.
> They must have in large part been extremely cooperative.


Read the links in the earlier threads. It'll give you an idea how the whole thing went down. The cops were ready.


----------



## Tortuga

Mebbe I've missed it but haven't seen any IPhone clips of the mayhem when it was going down...like all the other disturbances in the last year or so...

What gives ??.. Did Cops scoop up all the phone/cameras. or did it all happen so fast everyone was scooting for cover instead of waving those damm phones over their heads. ???


----------



## cman

I think I read them all. Still surprised. That was a LOT of people to wrangle.


----------



## Zeitgeist

cman said:


> Guess we'll never hear, but I can't understand how they captured so many and why the guys did not scatter.
> They must have in large part been extremely cooperative.


I bet if they knew they would have a $1 million bail, more would have definitely scattered.


----------



## mstrelectricman

I think the cops were so ready and unleased such an a-whoopin so fast the bikers wisely froze.


I think I would!


----------



## ChuChu

Tortuga said:


> Mebbe I've missed it but haven't seen any IPhone clips of the mayhem when it was going down...like all the other disturbances in the last year or so...
> 
> What gives ??.. Did Cops scoop up all the phone/cameras. or did it all happen so fast everyone was scooting for cover instead of waving those damm phones over their heads. ???


Actually since it was a crime scene, the LEO's did take personal items such as phones, cars, women s purses. I saw an article this morning about the waitresses can't get their personal items and vehicles yet.


----------



## prokat

Looks like the dead tally is pretty interesting


----------



## HoustonKid

mstrelectricman said:


> I think the cops were so ready and unleased such an a-whoopin so fast the bikers wisely froze.
> 
> I think I would!


X2. My guess is the SWAT team started raining down on the pistol shooters with M-4s and 308s and the bikers figured out real quick they were no match for 10 well armed and well trained SWAT operators which likely had the high ground with a sniper or two laying down some justice. You hear pistol rounds going off and you think, man, was that a gun shot? You hear M-4s and 308s and then you know you better get down. 9 men getting killed is no joke. Many of those guys figured out really quick they were in over their head and gave up immediately.

The last I read was 22 officers where there along with 10 SWAT operators at the start.

That being said, I am also surprised that the 32 or so officers on scene at the start were able to coral 170ish suspects with out further incident. I guess you see 9 men dead you are likely to comply completely and quickly.


----------



## poppadawg

^dam skippy. That outlaw stuff goes out the window when the swat popo goes American sniper on your ***.


----------



## Ducatibilt

I'd say them boys were just lucky Billy Joe Shaver wasn't in there.:rotfl:


----------



## Tail_Pincher

Over 1,000 weapons found on the scene.



> Investigators here have collected up nearly 1,000 weapons, from pocket knives and chains to body armor and military-style firearms at the Twin Peaks restaurant that was the site of a bloody clash where rival motorcycle gangs fought each other and police.
> 
> Nine people were killed, 18 injured and 170 arrested in the incident that exploded Sunday afternoon and has left this city on edge.
> 
> "We found weapons hidden under bags of flour, in bags of chips, we found a handgun stuffed inside the toilet, we found and AK-47 in a vehicle in the parking lot and even so much as found body armor," said Waco Police Sgt Patrick Swanton, as he stood outside the restaurant Wednesday.


Interesting because this makes it sound like maybe the Twin Peaks was involved to a greater extent than just allowing them in for the meeting.


----------



## ak

http://news.yahoo.com/see-difference-between-perceptions-waco-baltimore-071956990.html

of course now media is trying to say cops are racist even though 9 people were shot and some people seem to think most were shot by cops.


----------



## HoustonKid

I doubt TP was involved with hiding weapons. The criminals inside started ditching weapons so not to get caught holding.


----------



## carolinaskipper

i was in high school with one of the guys that got busted. he was an FFA officer, after graduation he became a state FFA officer. its crazy how peoples lives change so fast. i would have never guessed he would become a criminal. he reminded me of larry the cable guy haha.


----------



## sotexhookset

poppadawg said:


> ^dam skippy. That outlaw stuff goes out the window when the swat popo goes American sniper on your ***.


Lmfao!! I agree. Lol. Can't spread any right now.


----------



## poppadawg

ak said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/see-difference-between-perceptions-waco-baltimore-071956990.html
> 
> of course now media is trying to say cops are racist even though 9 people were shot and some people seem to think most were shot by cops.


Wow- that is a complete crock of ***. Can u imagine the uproar if 9 people were killed, half by cops, and 170 people were arrested in Baltimore or Ferguson?


----------



## ChuChu

ak said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/see-difference-between-perceptions-waco-baltimore-071956990.html
> 
> of course now media is trying to say cops are racist even though 9 people were shot and some people seem to think most were shot by cops.


That is her job, to make someone look raciest. If they were shot by cops it's because they had a gun in their hand. The cops did just what any armed citizen would do...protect the innocent.


----------



## Tortuga

Here's a little different take on what started it all...Mebbe some truth...or mebbe just complete BS....


----------



## Texas T

Where were all of the Biker Mommas. I haven't seen a one on any video or pics of the round up.

Bet they were told to stay away cuz some one knew what was going to go down.


----------



## ChuChu

Texas T said:


> Where were all of the Biker Mommas. I haven't seen a one on any video or pics of the round up.
> 
> Bet they were told to stay away cuz some one knew what was going to go down.


One of the pics shows a big one sitting on the grass.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Never easy said:


> Soooo if I work doing grunt labor, have tattoos and ride a Harley I must be a bad guy huh???:headknock


 No, if you are a criminal gang member you are a pos. Stop projecting.


----------



## ChuChu

carolinaskipper said:


> i was in high school with one of the guys that got busted. he was an FFA officer, after graduation he became a state FFA officer. its crazy how peoples lives change so fast. i would have never guessed he would become a criminal. he reminded me of larry the cable guy haha.


One was a retired San Antonio policeman.


----------



## bigfishtx

Tortuga said:


> Here's a little different take on what started it all...Mebbe some truth...or mebbe just complete BS....


I am reading elsewhere that what this guy is saying is true. All over $ the Banditos wanted from them and they refused to pay it.


----------



## Spirit

The mugshots has a woman in it. A man and wife apparently, had the same last name.


----------



## budreau

Tortuga said:


> Here's a little different take on what started it all...Mebbe some truth...or mebbe just complete BS....


man i couldnt watch that slobbering hillbilly for more than a minute without want to set up a go fund me page for him to get that beaver tooth removed.


----------



## prokat

So either the bandidos were a good shot or the cops were. 8 cossaks dead one bandit dead ...hmmmm or were the bandidos not armed? Crazy chit


----------



## Bayscout22

carolinaskipper said:


> i was in high school with one of the guys that got busted. he was an FFA officer, after graduation he became a state FFA officer. its crazy how peoples lives change so fast. i would have never guessed he would become a criminal. *he reminded me of larry the cable guy* haha.


They all remind me of Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## Jay512

bigfishtx said:


> I am reading elsewhere that what this guy is saying is true. All over $ the Banditos wanted from them and they refused to pay it.


I have heard all along that it was about that bottom rocker. Look at the pictures how most Cossacks have a City or a County bottom rocker, but then there are a few that have Texas. I have always heard that is a no no. You are clamming Texas and the Bandidos claim Texas.
Ridiculous? Yes, but I think that is exactly what caused the casino shoot out in Laughlin. The Mongols put a California bottom rocker and the Hells Angels had a problem.

I have always heard the Cossacks were a 1%, but I could be wrong, but there were a lot of SS tattoos and patches.

If the Cossacks are not a 1% and they were just a motorcycle club then maybe they were in a bad situation, but I don't think that is the whole story. Why would you be interested in having a meeting?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

*Me too!*



budreau said:


> man i couldnt watch that slobbering hillbilly for more than a minute without want to set up a go fund me page for him to get that beaver tooth removed.


That was horrible!


----------



## OffShore Man

cossacks didn't kiss the ring, Bandits kept it real. All of them including support and affiliates won stupid prizes. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Mont

An interesting twist, read down towards the end of the article.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...iming-rights-to-their-logo/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## cubera

I caught a glimpse of the end of a show recently where a biker was going to get married. Guests were asked not to wear their colors. On guest said he was going to no matter what. Asked if he was afraid, his reply was he was more afraid of the cops taking his colors than he was of dying.
It was somewhere up north I believe.


----------



## chaco

ak said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/see-difference-between-perceptions-waco-baltimore-071956990.html
> 
> of course now media is trying to say cops are racist even though 9 people were shot and some people seem to think most were shot by cops.


Dang! I hadn't seen that Yahoo article. It's a prime candidate for the dumbest-thing-ever-written award. It was a disgusting read. 
Do you suppose it was written with the intention of being sarcasm, or some sort of parody?


----------



## bigfishtx

Me thinks the Cossacks are a bunch of fat old " wild hogs"


----------



## Never easy

Jungle_Jim said:


> No, if you are a criminal gang member you are a pos. Stop projecting.


 I wasn't projecting! He was generalizing a group as a whole by the actions of a few. Not part of a gang never will be! now move along...


----------



## k-dog

from facebook

* 2 Million Bikers to DC 
*

ABOUT WACO ~ First off, IF you do not read this in it's entirety that is ON YOU! Many here do not understand the Biker community so we have tried to lay it out as much as possible. But it is up to YOU to read it. 
The DIFFERENCE between 1%, Motorcycle Clubs and Biker Organizations:
1% Clubs ~ Per their own definitions they are the 1% of the Biker population that live by their own rules, not society rules. The Federal government call them OMG's which stands for Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs. Most in the Biker refer to them simply as 1%'s. They keep to themselves, they rarely bother anyone unless someone is trying to step on their turf. BTW even though the only time we hear about these groups is when they are in the news, they do many GREAT things in and around their communities. That does not mean we support any illegal activities they are accused of. 
Motorcycle Clubs: Organizations created with a specific purpose, intent and/or goal. There are literally thousands of MC's across America! ALL do Charity rides, rallies etc. within their communities and states. These groups would include:
>Christian Motorcycle Association (CMA) ~ It is exactly what it states a Christian Biker Org that does a LOT of work for God! 
>Veterans - This is a group of Veteran MC Riders who help other veterans and their families. ALL are Veterans who know best how to help their fellow veterans as they come home or are in need. 
>BACA~ Bikers Against Child Abuse - This group assists abused kids. They help them through rough times like when they have to go to court to testify against their abuser, the protect these kids by standing guard around their homes, schools, etc..making sure the kids KNOW that their abuser cannot get to them! 
These are just a few of the Motorcycle clubs that have gained National attention and MUCH respect from not only Patriot Americans, but Police Depts, Military Organizations, etc. Most of us here at 2MBTDC belong to one or more of the MC's above within our states. 
Bikers Orgs: Are usually independent riders who get together for a common goal or purpose to support the biker community and MC's. 2 Million Bikers would fit into that category as would NCOM - National Coalition of Motorcyclists. 
CORRECTION > Patriot Guard Riders (PGR) Who were created in response to Westboro Baptist Church protests at Veterans funerals. They now gather and protect Veteran Funerals across America IF the family requests them. PGR was originally mis-identified as a MC....it is not an MC it is an org. 
NCOM created the Confederation of Clubs (COC) 30 years ago to help bring 1%, MC's and Bikers Org's together for the following purposes: 
**Confederation of Clubs Goals**
Bring the Patch holders Together
Communication between clubs. (To help regulate & decide who, what & how Patches aka Rockers, within each state should be addressed & worn) 
A judicial coming together (not legislative) to protect our rights through the courts.
Fight Police Harassment and Discrimination
Introduce anti-discrimination legislation, similar to the Unruh Act in California, in Confederation States that presently leave bikers unprotected; A.I.M. attorney to work with state motorcycle rights organization (MRO) on new laws.
Form delegation of patch holders and other affected bikers, that together with their local A.I.M. attorney, present police harassment grievances to the police chief and/or civic entity responsible.
Discriminatory establishments notified by the A.I.M. attorney that suit will be filed if they don't cease and desist.
Proclamation of Intent
Working with local state MRO on legislative matters (ie. helmet issues, anti-biker discrimination, etc).
Working with the National Coalition of Motorcyclists on national and federal matters (ie. helmet issues, federal Gang Bill, etc).
â-º ADDRESSING WACOâ-„
It was a well known fact by all bikers, citizens and yes, WACO police (which includes FEDS) that the COC meeting would be held on Sunday. All of the above groups, 1%'s, MC's and Biker Orgs attend these meetings. Again the COC is a way to let others know about upcoming legislation, events & rides as well as discuss Patch issues. (Patches are the symbols that each group wears on their leathers, letting others know what group they represent) 
There are several "theories" floating around ~ Let's get rid of the first one, it was NOT a fight over a parking space! Bikers rarely if ever fight over a freaking parking space! They don't need to, they can fit 2-3 bikes per space! 
The second we hear is that it started in the bathroom, that could be the case as per other reports there was an issue that occurred. However, the weekend before the planned COC meeting there was an issue that may have spilled over to the fight that occurred. BUT the fight broke our PRIOR to meeting time. 
What we DO know is that the place was already surrounded by FEDS, WACO Police and ATF LONG before any biker showed up! WHY were they there? Literally HUNDREDS of biker meetings between the various 1%, MC's and Org's had met there in the past ....ALL peacefully! The PD states it was because of the dispute the previous week. HOWEVER, there was a fight that started inside Twin Peaks and made it's way outside! Those fighting had KNIVES ...NOT GUNS when they took the fight outside. 
NO GUNS were shown as the fight made it outside from our understanding, but that is when the police started firing. WE DO NOT know if someone pulled out a gun from within the groups OR if the police were just too quick on their draw! Either way, ALMOST all shots fired came from police...not the ones fighting. ***again this is from we are getting from those there*** 
HERE IS OUR TAKE ON IT ALL:
WACO PD have not been very friendly towards bikers and the FEDS TOTALLY despise Bikers! Why? Because we are not afraid of them or their agenda! We are a threat to them! Remember folks we were able to organize in 24 days 800,000 -1.2 million bikers to DC! We did it WITHOUT their permission or support! They even SHUT DOWN the traffic cams...had the news NOT flown over the scene there would have been NO proof that we rode! Yes, folks, like it or not even 1%'s rode with us! They set aside their territories and rode peacefully! JUST like they do at ALL COC meetings! 
Bikers stand up to them, to their Christian hate, their muslim agenda and whatever else they want to throw at us! BIKERS ARE PRESENTLY THE BACKBONE of PATRIOT AMERICA! WHAT BETTER WAY TO BRING THEM DOWN THAN WITH BAD PRESS SUCH AS THIS! 
OUR question to WACO PD & FEDS ~ 
WHO's bullets killed the 9 who died and those taken to the hospital? 
Where is all the video from that surrounds the TWIN PEAKS and all the other businesses? 
WHY have no charges been filed yet EACH of those in custody have a $1,000,000 bond? 
WHY were those who had LEGAL carry permits arrested? 
WHY are so many being held in jail that do not have records, were not part of the OMG's they (PD) were targeting? 
WHY are ALL BIKES of those in jail being confiscated via Civil Forfeiture? Civil forfeiture is supposed to occur if someone is found GUILTY of a crime while that "property" was in use or used to commit the crime! 
WHY are bikers that had NO association with their targets being held on $1,000,000 bond? MANY are Christian Bikers and Veteran Bikers who committed no crime other than being on the scene?
Now as a whole this group does NOT condone police bashing, FED bashing YES....but WACO PD seems to be part of the FED agenda! So America, ask yourselves this...WHEN SHTF (and it will) WHO do you want on YOUR side? BIKERS OR FEDS? We KNOW where the FEDS stand and we KNOW how much they hate bikers! 
LAST NOTE: There was NEVER EVER any threats made to WACO PD! That was TOTALLY made up!


----------



## Soapeddler

That certainly makes Sunday sound very Branch Davidianish... And right before Jade Helm starts up. Plenty of stuff to get the conspiracy theorst's mind going. Not that I am one...


----------



## maco

it will be interesting to see what type bullets are found in those guys,i read somewhere yesterday that the shot placement on several were to the head and neck area,again,dont know this to be the gospel,.......but.while we'll have to wait and see,i know many here have their opinions on those guy's as do I,but,if the that turns out to be true...also call me rascist,but i'll take those dudes over any sagging,pos sittin' on the porch anytime.i've been to more than my share of their funerals,back in the day.no they aint the eagle scouts.


----------



## Tail_Pincher

If this peaks your interest of MCs I highly suggest picking up a copy of Under and Alone: The True Story of the Undercover Agent Who Infiltrated America's Most Violent Motorcycle Gang http://www.amazon.com/Under-Alone-Undercover-Infiltrated-Motorcycle-ebook/dp/B000Q9IVY2/ref=pd_sim_351_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1247DC26AANDC1RV8Y2C

It's a true account written by the ATF agent who spent 2 years inside the Mongols MC. He writes about initation, how the conduct business, the comradery they have, and accounts of crimes he was asked to commit (rampant drug use, fighting, and even murder). Some is also about how engulfed he became to a point it affected his personal life.

It's a fascinating and quick read that I couldn't put down. Highly suggest to anyone interested.


----------



## dwilliams35

We all knew there would be some conspiracy theories popping up, but from an "outsiders perspective", it all boils down to one thing: even all the folks doing toy runs and such don't really go to that much effort to distinguish themselves from the 1%ers.. Everybody dresses the same, the "benevolent" "clubs" wear the same basic style of colors, etc. as the outlaws, and they really seem to intermingle just way too much. As a result, I'm just not all that surprised when some of the "nice guys" get dragged up with the 1%ers. The "rep" of the culture got built around the hells angels, etc.; if you make a concerted effort to look like just that, is it all that shocking that you get treated like that? Again: just an outsider's perspective: I had a bike for several years, but never really went down the chaps and patches road.. As such, I understand the appeal of motorcycling in general, but the public's perception of that particular culture is based on some relatively ugly stuff: that's well deserved, too. If you don't want to get lumped in with the bandidos, don't go out of the way to look like them...


----------



## cman

good point.


----------



## poppadawg

dwilliams35 said:


> We all knew there would be some conspiracy theories popping up, but from an "outsiders perspective", it all boils down to one thing: even all the folks doing toy runs and such don't really go to that much effort to distinguish themselves from the 1%ers.. Everybody dresses the same, the "benevolent" "clubs" wear the same basic style of colors, etc. as the outlaws, and they really seem to intermingle just way too much. As a result, I'm just not all that surprised when some of the "nice guys" get dragged up with the 1%ers. The "rep" of the culture got built around the hells angels, etc.; if you make a concerted effort to look like just that, is it all that shocking that you get treated like that? Again: just an outsider's perspective: I had a bike for several years, but never really went down the chaps and patches road.. As such, I understand the appeal of motorcycling in general, but the public's perception of that particular culture is based on some relatively ugly stuff: that's well deserved, too. If you don't want to get lumped in with the bandidos, don't go out of the way to look like them...


I never understood why people would wear the biker paraphernalia that were not really bikers. Whats up with that?


----------



## cubera

poppadawg said:


> I never understood why people would wear the biker paraphernalia that were not really bikers. Whats up with that?


Same one's who apply fake tattoos, beards and mustaches.
Reminds me of a bunch who came into Lost Maples Cafe one day. Older yuppie types. What made it funny is when one pulled his jacket off, his fake handlebar mustache came with it.
Also had a psychiatrist who lived around the corner from me that would do the same thing on occasion. He looked like he was going to a Halloween party.


----------



## chumy

poppadawg said:


> I never understood why people would wear the biker paraphernalia that were not really bikers. Whats up with that?


Because their parents frowned on that outlaw stuff when they were growing up? 
Because James Dean looked cool?
Because people like that look?
Because 3ft chain hanging from a wallet is about the coolest thing ever?

I don't know, i'm also an outsider.


----------



## ole blueduck

Real bikers wear a timing chain for a belt.


----------



## MikeV

poppadawg said:


> I never understood why people would wear the biker paraphernalia that were not really bikers. Whats up with that?


Same here. And people who dress up to look like cowboys for the rodeo.


----------



## Tortuga

"If it looks like a duck..and quacks like a duck, then............???"

:rotfl:


----------



## Crowhater

I have friends that are into the whole Biker thing and they are always telling me how I need to buy a custom bike and go cruising. I tell them I cant do it because I would have to whoop my own arse for wearing those clothes. What is with these 9-5 guys that put on a leather jacket, skull scarf, etc and think this makes them tough? You want to be tough in my boat, park the bike and spend some time practicing baseball with your kid.


----------



## flashlight

MikeV said:


> Same here. And people who dress up to look like cowboys for the rodeo.


Only difference is, most of the rodeo cowboys don't deal in meth and prostitution..


----------



## devil1824

http://www.kxxv.com/story/29120442/...b-president-at-twin-peaks-shooting-speaks-out


----------



## bigfishtx

I asked a friend that lives in Waco about that Twin Peaks place. He described it as "A sleezy place with sleezy waitresses and a biker hangout" A despicable place".

I know a lot of you will probably want to go there now.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Bikershwell:


----------



## MikeV

flashlight said:


> Only difference is, most of the rodeo cowboys don't deal in meth and prostitution..


Was not equating the two with regards to their morals, ethics, or equality, only that both play dress up.


----------



## prokat

Boats bikes and ho's baby!!!!


----------



## Tail_Pincher

I think what most of you guys are missing is that chaps, leather, boots, face masks, etc are all essential to riding to a motorcycle. Whether you're a 1%er or not these are articles that are essential to safely and comfortably riding a bike.

I would equate it to rodeo riders wearing chaps, kelvar vest, helmet, and spurs. Not many go to the rodeo wearing ANY of that.


----------



## poppadawg

Tail_Pincher said:


> I think what most of you guys are missing is that chaps, leather, boots, face masks, etc are all essential to riding to a motorcycle. Whether you're a 1%er or not these are articles that are essential to safely and comfortably riding a bike.
> 
> I would equate it to rodeo riders wearing chaps, kelvar vest, helmet, and spurs. Not many go to the rodeo wearing ANY of that.


Yep and it is essential that I look like Yosemite Sam when I go to the rodeo.


----------



## Bayscout22

dwilliams35 said:


> We all knew there would be some conspiracy theories popping up, but from an "outsiders perspective", it all boils down to one thing: even all the folks doing toy runs and such don't really go to that much effort to distinguish themselves from the 1%ers.. Everybody dresses the same, the "benevolent" "clubs" wear the same basic style of colors, etc. as the outlaws, and they really seem to intermingle just way too much. As a result, I'm just not all that surprised when some of the "nice guys" get dragged up with the 1%ers. The "rep" of the culture got built around the hells angels, etc.; if you make a concerted effort to look like just that, is it all that shocking that you get treated like that? Again: just an outsider's perspective: I had a bike for several years, but never really went down the chaps and patches road.. As such, I understand the appeal of motorcycling in general, but the public's perception of that particular culture is based on some relatively ugly stuff: that's well deserved, too. If you don't want to get lumped in with the bandidos, don't go out of the way to look like them...


that about sums this whole mess up... Spot on.


----------



## dwilliams35

Tail_Pincher said:


> I think what most of you guys are missing is that chaps, leather, boots, face masks, etc are all essential to riding to a motorcycle. Whether you're a 1%er or not these are articles that are essential to safely and comfortably riding a bike.
> 
> I would equate it to rodeo riders wearing chaps, kelvar vest, helmet, and spurs. Not many go to the rodeo wearing ANY of that.


Now explain how the patches are integral safety devices..


----------



## funewgy

Question ? So what if one of the MC members has a concealed carry permit and seeing another MC member pull a gun. The MC member with the permit pulls his gun to protect himself and promply gets shot in the head by the SWAT team. I know it would not happpen in a million years but why would'nt the SWAT shooter be eligible for murder charges?


----------



## saltaholic

People shooting in a public mall parking lot with tons of innocent bystanders will be taken out by Leo's every time to protect the public and I don't blame them. Stray bullets kill innocent bystanders all the time


----------



## chumy

dwilliams35 said:


> Now explain how the patches are integral safety devices..


And the wallet chain. Don't forget about the chain.


----------



## spurgersalty

saltaholic said:


> People shooting in a public mall parking lot with tons of innocent bystanders will be taken out by Leo's every time to protect the public and I don't blame them. Stray bullets kill innocent bystanders all the time


You do remember the two ladies in Cali that had their vehicle riddled with bullets by the police, right? Neither of which were injured, right? So, you're insinuating LEOs never miss and there's no harm to the public when they start shooting? Only when civilians do it, possibly, to protect themselves.


----------



## chumy

spurgersalty said:


> You do remember the two ladies in Cali that had their vehicle riddled with bullets by the police, right? Neither of which were injured, right? So, you're insinuating LEOs never miss and there's no harm to the public when they start shooting? Only when civilians do it, possibly, to protect themselves.


That's not what he meant Salty brain.

How many bullets missed that car anyway, did anyone say?


----------



## spurgersalty

chumy said:


> That's not what he meant Salty brain.
> 
> How many bullets missed that car anyway, did anyone say?


BS, his statement was that two people were shooting at each other in a crowded or lightly occupied area. So, the cops come in to shoot them and take out a threat. As if there's no threat with added gunfire BTW, did they just become judge, jury, and executioner? How do they know one isn't a licensed CHL holder defending himself from an attacker?

Also, I believe at least 40 missed their intended target, a misidentified Chris Corner inside the poor blue Toyota.


----------



## dwilliams35

chumy said:


> And the wallet chain. Don't forget about the chain.


 Well, I can actually see that one: I've had my wallet work out of my pants on tractor seats on occasion, I don't remember specifically having that problem on my bike, but who knows.. Might just be because their chaps are too tight across the butt.


----------



## Mont

I take it none of you have ever been to a fishing tourney weigh in. Those guys make NASCAR drivers look under dressed. Leather is required safety gear on any track I have ever ridden down. Jackets are normally worn for parades, processions and the like.


----------



## Bazooka

funewgy said:


> Question ? So what if one of the MC members has a concealed carry permit and seeing another MC member pull a gun. The MC member with the permit pulls his gun to protect himself and promply gets shot in the head by the SWAT team. I know it would not happpen in a million years but why would'nt the SWAT shooter be eligible for murder charges?


Excellent point and that may very well have happened in this case, but we will probably never know. Think about it, that could have been any one of us exiting Twin Peaks and I would not trust one of those 25 or so LEOs not to have blown my brains out if I drew my gun in self defense. That is what really sucks about this whole situation along with the fact that probably relatively few of the 170 arrested were hard core criminals, but their lives are forever ruined.


----------



## chumy

Mont said:


> I take it none of you have ever been to a fishing tourney weigh in. Those guys make NASCAR drivers look under dressed. Leather is required safety gear on any track I have ever ridden down. Jackets are normally worn for parades, processions and the like.


You talking about fishing pro's? They got sponsors to represent also. Those bass boats are expensive:brew2:


----------



## Mont

chumy said:


> You talking about fishing pro's? They got sponsors to represent also. Those bass boats are expensive:brew2:


I don't know if Dog is a pro, but he's got the getup. 

We could talk about golfers too, but this is a biker thread.


----------



## prokat




----------



## Newbomb Turk

One was a retired San Antonio detective...
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/lo...ve-arrested-in-Waco-6274647.php#photo-8014120


----------



## Bearwolf34

Wonder when the police auction for all those bikes will begin? Sure wouldnt mind a good deal on a street glide as long as its not all shot up from those "full auto military style rifles"


----------



## dwilliams35

Bearwolf34 said:


> Wonder when the police auction for all those bikes will begin? Sure wouldnt mind a good deal on a street glide as long as its not all shot up from those "full auto military style rifles"


 Hey, they're harleys: they won't generally run any worse with a few bullet holes through the jugs.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

i have been looking at this for a few days the whole thing stinks of a cover up, the official story was a lie, it looks like LE is responsible for all causalities. everyone should keep looking for info on this. i have listened to the police radio chatter its there to find. this is a bigger issue than most think their(the bikers) rights have been trampled.

never settle for less than the truth


----------



## spurgersalty

nanoo nanoo


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

8 of the nine are police bullets so far. it was a set up...I call it murder.. I ride and if I had been there I would be in jail with a 1,000,000 dollar bond on my head for doing nothing. your friendly neighborhood owner of this site rides also and so does his wife... the truth is coming out...


----------



## Goags

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 8 of the nine are police bullets so far. it was a set up...I call it murder.. I ride and if I had been there I would be in jail with a 1,000,000 dollar bond on my head for doing nothing. your friendly neighborhood owner of this site rides also and so does his wife... the truth is coming out...


JQ, where did you see 8 of 9?


----------



## Bazooka

Twin Peaks owner shared the CCTV video from inside the restaurant with AP reporters and they report that it does not match the official police report at all..

http://theconservativetreehouse.com/2015/05/20/breaking-cctv-video-of-twin-peakswaco-shooting-shared-with-ap-reporters-gunfire-began-outside-bikers-running-for-cover-police-entered-restaurant-with-assault-rifles/


----------



## scwine

Here's radio traffic from the shooting... http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/...1.html?device=phone&c=y#.VVvHYcXQ1Ho.facebook

On a different note,,,, I'm starting to get a bad vibe from the LEO's actions. ???


----------



## prokat

Starting?seems odd 8 of the nine were cossacks dead


----------



## bigfishtx

If the police did the killing, why did the Cossacks take most of the bullets? Were they the main targets or unlucky?


----------



## dwilliams35

bigfishtx said:


> If the police did the killing, what fid the Cossacks take most of the bullets? Were they the main targets or unlucky?


 Well, cops being cops, they were probably aiming at the Bandidos..


----------



## HoustonKid

Radio transmissions indicate that the police were being shot at. So, it does not matter if they killed all 1 or all 9. If you shoot at the cops you will get shot back at. At one point an officer tells another to get back because he was down range... the guys on the ground right there were just shooting at us. Squad cars with bullet holes also. So, no doubt the were taking rounds.


----------



## Goags

I wanna give the cops the benefit of the doubt, but if 8 or 9 dead took police bullets, that's stretching their credibility w/ me beyond a righteous shoot. Makes it hard to believe who shot first. With the bikers shooting at each other at close range, can't imagine only 1 bullet finding it's mark. Get back to me when they have analyzed every bullet dug out, including those from the wounded.


----------



## dwilliams35

Goags said:


> I wanna give the cops the benefit of the doubt, but if 8 or 9 dead took police bullets, that's stretching their credibility w/ me beyond a righteous shoot. Makes it hard to believe who shot first. With the bikers shooting at each other at close range, can't imagine only 1 bullet finding it's mark. Get back to me when they have analyzed every bullet dug out, including those from the wounded.


 That could also be a function of pistols vs. rifles: bikers have a .380 stuck in their pocket, the cops show up with M16's with hollowpoints. It would stand to reason that the majority of fatal wounds, would be from the rifles.


----------



## donf

What a shame the police didn't kill stone cold dead every single gang biker on the property.
This was NOT your doctor, lawyer , CEO Harley rider.
These were , as classified by the DPS, OBG, Outlaw Biker Gangs. 
Let God sort em out.


----------



## Goags

donf said:


> What a shame the police didn't kill stone cold dead every single gang biker on the property.
> This was NOT your doctor, lawyer , CEO Harley rider.
> These were , as classified by the DPS, OBG, Outlaw Biker Gangs.
> Let God sort em out.


That's a bit red-assed, but your opinion is welcome. I think it's already been shown, that all that were there weren't outlaws.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

they still have rights and deserve the same treatment you or i do

never stops amazing me how fast media can make a devil out of someone, next they will be terrorist..


----------



## dbarham

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\> agreed them idiots in the riots should receive similar treatment


----------



## Tortuga

This whole thing is starting to smell bad to me...

.02


----------



## Bazooka

one guy that was killed was a purple heart recipient...


----------



## Highflier

Nah, bunch of ferals.

That is the term we use here for when cops kill thugs, right?


----------



## CentexPW

This whole situation smells really bad. Scooping everyone up on scene and 1 mil bond is ridiculous. What happen to due process? The more the police chief speaks the dumber he sounds.
My son knew Mohawk who was killed, and had worked on his bike. He took up riding when he retired, was a Viet Nam Marine Vet who just loved riding everywhere with his wife. They were in a couple different riding clubs so they could ride together. Not an outlaw or a 1%er. I hope his family receives some justice and closure.


----------



## Spirit

Highflier said:


> Nah, bunch of ferals.
> 
> That is the term we use here for when cops kill thugs, right?


Just to clarify, from Urban Dictionary .... (the law and) was added by me, the rest is copy and paste. Now you know. Its not a color, like many like to intimate, its a self chosen class & lifestyle. This definition leaves off that ferals have pack mentality.

Feral

Poorly dressed, spoken and educated people at the lower end of the socio-economic scale. Known for their prowess at stealing cars and their utter disregard of (the law and) birth control options. In addition to an extremely high swear-word vocabulary and receipt of government assistance, their children have constantly running noses, dirty faces and unkempt hair.


----------



## Spirit

Although in fairness many use it in place of color.  Fyi, imo, ferals that are cop killers or wannabe cop killers are lowlife ferals, also referred to as sorry, lowlife ferals. 

I figure very few present last Sunday fit the definition "feral".


----------



## OnedayScratch

If someone does ten years and finds Jesus and goes on with the rest of his life promoting a positive life and helps in the community is he still a low life from his previous past?

If one served in the military and fought for our freedom then comes home to drug and thug is he still a war hero?

Just something to think about.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Goags said:


> JQ, where did you see 8 of 9?


saw it on the news today


----------



## okmajek

God forgives Bandidos Don't. 
Sylb..


----------



## budreau

okmajek said:


> God forgives Bandidos Don't.
> Sylb..


x2


----------



## devil1824

Straight from Waco PD.


----------



## budreau

donf said:


> What a shame the police didn't kill stone cold dead every single gang biker on the property.
> This was NOT your doctor, lawyer , CEO Harley rider.
> These were , as classified by the DPS, OBG, Outlaw Biker Gangs.
> Let God sort em out.


you sir are a idiot.


----------



## okmajek

budreau said:


> you sir are a idiot.


X2


----------



## Gemini8

donf said:


> What a shame the police didn't kill stone cold dead every single gang biker on the property.
> This was NOT your doctor, lawyer , CEO Harley rider.
> These were , as classified by the DPS, OBG, Outlaw Biker Gangs.
> Let God sort em out.


So just murder someone in cold blood because they happen to be a part of a MC & have no prior record? Wow, same mentality as the other thugs who go around shooting cops for no reason. Who appointed you judge & jury?


----------



## Bocephus

Why would any person of good character, morals, and values want to be a member of an outlaw biker club ?

They have obviously made a very bad choice to be associated with an outlaw biker group that has countless documented arrests & convictions for illegal drugs, prostitution, human trafficking, murder, theft, etc., etc., etc.

You'd think anyone with good reasoning skills would have better sense than to become a part of that world.

You reap the seeds you sow...


----------



## ole blueduck

Bocephus said:


> Why would any person of good character, morals, and values want to be a member of an outlaw biker club ?
> 
> They have obviously made a very bad choice to be associated with an outlaw biker group that has countless documented arrests & convictions for illegal drugs, prostitution, human trafficking, murder, theft, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> You'd think anyone with good reasoning skills would have better sense than to become a part of that world.
> 
> You reap the seeds you sow...


For those hot chicks that ride with them


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

The problem with this is that there Christian biker members and retired police officers locked as well. I can understand the bandits and others but not just regular riders that do more good for the needy than most do. 1,000,000 dollar bonds on their heads for doing nothing. I would imagine that 80% of the folks locked had nothing to do with the trouble. A brawl that big would have a heck of a lot more scooters on the ground and a lot more carnage. :ac550:


----------



## TheSampsonator

donf said:


> What a shame the police didn't kill stone cold dead every single gang biker on the property.
> This was NOT your doctor, lawyer , CEO Harley rider.
> These were , as classified by the DPS, OBG, Outlaw Biker Gangs.
> Let God sort em out.


You again, Hitler?! Your rambling, buffoonish comments make you sound like a thug.

Justice, in every sense of the word, will prevail.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Your democratic government at work here...
http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/05/feds-plan-to-ban-biker-gangs-from-wearing-logos/


----------



## Bazooka

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 8 of the nine are police bullets so far. it was a set up...I call it murder.. I ride and if I had been there I would be in jail with a 1,000,000 dollar bond on my head for doing nothing. your friendly neighborhood owner of this site rides also and so does his wife... the truth is coming out...


Anywhere this can be confirmed? This is a big deal.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Your democratic government at work here...
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/05/feds-plan-to-ban-biker-gangs-from-wearing-logos/


Can you just copy and paste the article in stead of just a link please... These IT n a z i 's won't let us look at anything on the internet.


----------



## ChuChu

41 pages. We do like to talk motorcycles and guns.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

this is a copy of bullet trajectories from the shooting. looks like all sniper fire from off site.


----------



## Knot Kidding

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> The problem with this is that there Christian biker members and retired police officers locked as well. I can understand the bandits and others but not just regular riders that do more good for the needy than most do. 1,000,000 dollar bonds on their heads for doing nothing. I would imagine that 80% of the folks locked had nothing to do with the trouble. A brawl that big would have a heck of a lot more scooters on the ground and a lot more carnage. :ac550:


The cops did what they had to do to stop it from getting worse. Listen to the police scanner (earlier in this thread), there were many more on their way. Leo's shut down the traffic and cut them off. It would have gotten much worse IMO


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

ChuChu said:


> 41 pages. We do like to talk motorcycles and guns.


We have a Recipe forum as well...


----------



## mstrelectricman

Well....it looks like more of you are starting to see what I think. It does smell like heavy bacon to me. I've personally felt the heavy hand of the cops when I rode, and no, I never rode with colors. Lots of ******* cops out there. Just a fact.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

im fixin to go loot bass pro shop now...  lets rally.


----------



## Knot Kidding

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> this is a copy of bullet trajectories from the shooting. looks like all sniper fire from off site.


 Unlikely that they would have marked them with animated arrows, more like spent shell casings marked with paint


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I like the confiscated weapons display...Looks to me like they simply emptied the evidence locker at the SAPD...Note the blue table drape...


----------



## SSST

Knot Kidding said:


> Unlikely that they would have marked them with animated arrows, more like spent shell casings marked with paint


Yep, gotta love the ole internet..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like the confiscated weapons display...Looks to me like they simply emptied the evidence locker at the SAPD...Note the blue table drape...


I wonder how they carried them on scooters hmmm. where are the hand guns


----------



## dwilliams35

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I wonder how they carried them on scooters hmmm. where are the hand guns


 And why carry the wall signs? Gotta call BS on that one.


----------



## okmajek

The Fuzz will tell the cameras whatever. 
They decide they want us to hear..
that police chief/ sgt. Is an idiot. ..
I haven't got anything but static from cops
when riding... a little red and gold and they trip out..


----------



## dwilliams35

okmajek said:


> The Fuzz will tell the cameras whatever.
> They decide they want us to hear..
> that police chief/ sgt. Is an idiot. ..
> I haven't got anything but static from cops
> when riding... a little red and gold and they trip out..


 Funny, when I rode it was just boots, jeans, helmet, and a jacket: no patches or chaps or anything. They never gave me a second glance.


----------



## okmajek

I must have just looked like trouble. ?


----------



## dwilliams35

okmajek said:


> I must have just looked like trouble. ?


 Well, what were you wearing?


----------



## SSST

I don't know if Blk Jck is just trying to stir some of you huys up, but I'm pretty sure the Waco PD wouldn't be putting pics up while the investigation is ongoing. And wth would SA have to do with this?


----------



## HoustonKid

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> this is a copy of bullet trajectories from the shooting. looks like all sniper fire from off site.


So someone put some red arrows on a picture. It was on the internet, it must be true. If accurate, which I doubt, all that shows is someone shot in that direction. Unless you have the ballistics for every weapon and round fired (no way they have the yet), you have zero clue who those rounds belong to. Think about it.

It was a parking lot brawl/shootout. 170 arrested and many let go. So, if you have well over 200 people, they covered a lot more than that little section of parking lot and could have been firing from anywhere on the lot to included the police rounds.

Wait for all of the accurate facts before you judge.


----------



## maco

:rotfl::rotfl: luv the media hype I heard this morning coming in to the shop,"law enforcement on high alert will be targeted by biker groups",what total bs,stir the pot ,add to the frenzie,really,getting explosives & grenades,they think that these guys are a national security threat while letting who knows how many radical Islamic terrorists to cross our border.they are always good fodder for the news and very easy targets,gimme a break.


----------



## dwilliams35

maco said:


> :rotfl::rotfl: luv the media hype I heard this morning coming in to the shop,"law enforcement on high alert will be targeted by biker groups",what total bs,stir the pot ,add to the frenzie,really,getting explosives & grenades,they think that these guys are a national security threat while letting who knows how many radical Islamic terrorists to cross our border.they are always good fodder for the news and very easy targets,gimme a break.


 Well, if it turns out that all those fatal bullet wounds are 5.56, they are going to need to keep up the pressure on the narrative that everybody involved (and arrested) was a threat to American Society on a par with Bin Laden.. Spreading the hype that they're still a threat and are gunning for cops will keep that going..


----------



## ole blueduck

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like the confiscated weapons display...Looks to me like they simply emptied the evidence locker at the SAPD...Note the blue table drape...


Yep,staged,not a ounce of c4 on that table


----------



## k-dog

leo radio from shooting....http://media.graytvinc.com/audio/twinpeaks-wpd1a-1225-13591.mp3


----------



## scwine

k-dog said:


> leo radio from shooting....http://media.graytvinc.com/audio/twinpeaks-wpd1a-1225-13591.mp3


Post #378


----------



## k-dog

scwine said:


> Post #378


sorry for a repost:headknock


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

ole blueduck said:


> Yep,staged,not a ounce of c4 on that table


since no one else has said it thats not a picture on the weapons seized at the crime that picture is from something else


----------



## sea hunt 202

Ok so there is a few less bad *** we have to worry about on the road, sorry for thier familys but that is part of the life styles. RIP


----------



## Mad Mike

Live like a thug, die like a thug.


----------



## Spirit

Mad Mike said:


> Live like a thug, die like a thug.


Riding a motorcycle doesn't make you a thug and most of those present were no where close to "thug". Over generalize much?


----------



## Mad Mike

Spirit said:


> Riding a motorcycle doesn't make you a thug and most of those present were no where close to "thug". Over generalize much?


The nine killed were 1% club members (gang members). The other riding clubs are guilty of using bad judgement wanting to hangout and "be cool" around these 1% club members.


----------



## dwilliams35

Spirit said:


> Riding a motorcycle doesn't make you a thug and most of those present were no where close to "thug". Over generalize much?


Then tell them to stop hanging around the thugs, dressing just like them, etc.:  people can't tell the difference, including cops with M-16's..


----------



## spike404

Spirit said:


> Riding a motorcycle doesn't make you a thug and most of those present were no where close to "thug". Over generalize much?


 Birds of a feather, flock together.


----------



## dishman

Mad Mike said:


> *The nine killed were 1% club members (gang members). *The other riding clubs are guilty of using bad judgement wanting to hangout and "be cool" around these 1% club members.


How could you possibly know that?

I don't see how going to a COC meeting to discuss bikers rights is bad judgement and means you want to be cool and hang out with 1%'ers.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

Jade helm, bikers gunned down in the streets and their right taken away like they were terrorist..idk guys Texas is the fore front of obamas plan for america imo..
there are signs buy september we are going to be in allot of trouble in Texas and possibly acrross the states, my advice is go get water/food and ammo ect..


----------



## MikeV

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Jade helm, bikers gunned down in the streets and their right taken away like they were terrorist..idk guys Texas is the fore front of obamas plan for america imo..
> there are signs buy september we are going to be in allot of trouble in Texas and possibly acrross the states, my advice is go get water/food and ammo ect..


What's your take on cleaning out the Y2K bomb shelter?


----------



## SSST

Dang people, let's all take a deep breath and calm down, some bikers get into a gunfight and it's time to start stacking up on ammo again??


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

sept 22-28 is the 4th blood moon in a row, the sheep are unaware but its a serious astroalogical event they will and have been using

"consider this a hostile takeover" is a subliminal message being played now on TV programming

yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


----------



## Country Boy

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> sept 22-28 is the 4th blood moon in a row, the sheep are unaware but its a serious astroalogical event they will and have been using
> 
> "consider this a hostile takeover" is a subliminal message being played now on TV programming
> 
> yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


OK this thread just switched directions. What the heck are you talking about dude. That's really out there man. lol


----------



## dwilliams35

dishman said:


> How could you possibly know that?
> 
> I don't see how going to a COC meeting to discuss bikers rights is bad judgement and means you want to be cool and hang out with 1%'ers.


 Going to a COC meeting, being politically active in support of your hobby, etc. isn't bad judgement. That being said, the first time you see one of those bandidos patches on the vest, it's time to exit stage left, because nothing that happens there will be good. Failing to do so is bad judgement.


----------



## spurgersalty

nanoo nanoo


----------



## GMTK

Sadly I'm sure there are some innocent guys in jail it will take time before they get out. I also bet the feds bring some charges down. Not sure what the solution for the LEOs up there is though. Prayers for those that died.


----------



## WestBay217

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> sept 22-28 is the 4th blood moon in a row, the sheep are unaware but its a serious astroalogical event they will and have been using
> 
> "consider this a hostile takeover" is a subliminal message being played now on TV programming
> 
> yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


Drugs are bad.


----------



## Tortuga

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


OMG !!!... I enjoy yore fishing posts, Shark....BUT there are times when you 'step off the end of the pier'......:rotfl:


----------



## Mad Mike

dishman said:


> How could you possibly know that?


News said 8 Cossacks and 1 Bandido were killed. Both 1% clubs which the government identifies as criminal organizations (gangs).


----------



## ole blueduck

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> sept 22-28 is the 4th blood moon in a row, the sheep are unaware but its a serious astroalogical event they will and have been using
> 
> "consider this a hostile takeover" is a subliminal message being played now on TV programming
> 
> yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


All of this rain makes the mushrooms grow.


----------



## BretE

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> sept 22-28 is the 4th blood moon in a row, the sheep are unaware but its a serious astroalogical event they will and have been using
> 
> "consider this a hostile takeover" is a subliminal message being played now on TV programming
> 
> yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


I have 5 large that says Sept 29 is just another day......want some?.....


----------



## Ted Gentry

It's called dope for a reason!


----------



## Bocephus

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> sept 22-28 is the 4th blood moon in a row, the sheep are unaware but its a serious astroalogical event they will and have been using
> 
> "consider this a hostile takeover" is a subliminal message being played now on TV programming
> 
> yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


Try the "Heavy Duty" version when you make your next hat..


----------



## mrau

Tortuga said:


> OMG !!!... I enjoy yore fishing posts, Shark....BUT there are times when you 'step off the end of the pier'......:rotfl:


You might be on to a new phrase Tortuga. Instead of "never go full retard," we can say "never go fully off the pier." Or "Dude! You just stepped fully off the pier!." More PC way to tell someone they are bat **** crazy.


----------



## I Fall In

mrau said:


> You might be on to a new phrase Tortuga. Instead of "never go full retard," we can say "never go fully off the pier." Or "Dude! You just stepped fully off the pier!." More PC way to tell someone they are bat **** crazy.


Hey I take offense to that! I think.......


----------



## sea sick

Im going to let my 7yo read shark baits post....and then say that's all you need to know why you shouldn't do drugs.....


----------



## devil1824

Eye witness speaks out. Imagine that, the 1%'s started the whole thing. 
http://m.wacotrib.com/news/twin-pea...c8e-01a5-11e5-9ab0-8f6b99793a16.html?mode=jqm


----------



## Billphish

I'm with sharkbait on this one. One day shortly before or right after the election you're going to wake up and notice you have no power. Then when you go outside you will find hundreds of leaflets on your lawn explaining the complete collapse of the American power grid due to an EMP event. Marshal law will be in effect and you will be ordered to stay indoors or risk arrest or being shot on sight. 90% of the people will starve to death. CO2 emissions will finally be drastically reduced and the human race will have a chance to continue.

And Gater will go on strike.


----------



## Bocephus

Seriously this "We own Texas" ???. What gives them the right to think only the Bandidos have the right to wear a "Texas" rocker on their vests ???

Sorry, low life cowards that band together in packs to bully, and intimidate. They all need to be eradicated like the bunch of cockroaches they are.


----------



## spurgersalty

Bocephus said:


> Seriously this "We own Texas" ???. What gives them the right to think only the Bandidos have the right to wear a "Texas" rocker on their vests ???
> 
> Sorry, low life cowards that band together in packs to bully, and intimidate. They all need to be eradicated like the bunch of cockroaches they are.


X2


----------



## cman




----------



## budreau

Bocephus said:


> Seriously this "We own Texas" ???. What gives them the right to think only the Bandidos have the right to wear a "Texas" rocker on their vests ???
> 
> Sorry, low life cowards that band together in packs to bully, and intimidate. They all need to be eradicated like the bunch of cockroaches they are.


well go get em . they are not to hard to find.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Typical yuppies believing local media and thinking they know what went down. Keep believing everything you read or see on Fox News...


----------



## devil1824

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Typical yuppies believing local media and thinking they know what went down. Keep believing everything you read or see on Fox News...


So you don't believe the eye witness either? Or did you even bother to read it?


----------



## spike404

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Typical yuppies believing local media and thinking they know what went down. Keep believing everything you read or see on Fox News...


 Anyone who automatically discounts various news sources as being irrelevant, is confessing to being intentionally uninformed.


----------



## spurgersalty

devil1824 said:


> So you don't believe the eye witness either? Or did you even bother to read it?


the "eye witness" that refuses to be identified or testify in the story you linked earlier?
hard to stand behind or believe someone that's afraid to stand behind their statements.


----------



## cwbycrshr

I landed in Prince George, British Columbia on Sunday May 17th and the first thing the guides asked me was "What the hell went down in Waco?"

I didn't know anything about it until I flew 4,000 miles away and they knew all about it.


----------



## bigfishtx

devil1824 said:


> So you don't believe the eye witness either? Or did you even bother to read it?


The chosen one has spoken. End of story. :rotfl:

This story would explain why there were so many Cossacks killed. I don't blame them for not wanting their identity revealed. sounds like the Bandito's want to end their rivalry the old fashioned way.


----------



## chumy

devil1824 said:


> So you don't believe the eye witness either? Or did you even bother to read it?


Ferguson is also loaded with eye witnesses.


----------



## lite-liner

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> sept 22-28 is the 4th blood moon in a row, the sheep are unaware but its a serious astroalogical event they will and have been using
> 
> "consider this a hostile takeover" is a subliminal message being played now on TV programming
> 
> yall probably dont even know what CERN is or that there are aborted babies in your food


OMFG, here we go again......:bounce:
do the illuminatty's get to wear a "Texas" bottom rocker ?
everybody knows it wasn't them, 'cause
They probably bring laser beams & ride up on hypersonic harleys?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

or was it..........:ac550:


----------



## ole blueduck

The bandidos are a buisness.They protect it . End of story.


----------



## sotexhookset

Did HEB have a Memorial Day sale on acid this weekend?


----------



## SSST

sotexhookset said:


> Did HEB have a Memorial Day sale on acid this weekend?


Lol, i'd love to give you some green, but my phone screws up when i try.


----------



## WoundedMinnow

SSST said:


> Lol, i'd love to give you some green, but my phone screws up when i try.


Got'm for ya!!


----------



## TheSampsonator

*Twin Peaks Dam Breaking?*

Bringing this one back to life for a minor update....

http://www.wacotrib.com/news/courts...cle_bf4f69ad-bcd8-53f6-bb8c-6386003f1477.html


----------



## mstrelectricman

TheSampsonator said:


> Bringing this one back to life for a minor update....
> 
> http://www.wacotrib.com/news/courts...cle_bf4f69ad-bcd8-53f6-bb8c-6386003f1477.html


I love it. One more POS politician will bite the dust before it's all over.


----------



## TheSampsonator

mstrelectricman said:


> I love it. One more POS politician will bite the dust before it's all over.


Abel Reyna is more of a criminal than most of the accused; I take great pleasure in seeing that snake squirm.


----------



## Grumpy365

TheSampsonator said:


> Bringing this one back to life for a minor update....
> 
> http://www.wacotrib.com/news/courts...cle_bf4f69ad-bcd8-53f6-bb8c-6386003f1477.html





> 'Twin Peaks dam' breaking with dismissal of 13 cases, biker's lawyer says
> 
> An attorney for one of the bikers indicted in the deadly 2015 Twin Peaks shootout said it appears the â€œTwin Peaks damâ€ is starting to break with the dismissal of charges against 13 bikers Thursday.
> 
> Meanwhile, the same attorney, Brian Bouffard, said McLennan County District Attorney Abel Reyna only dropped the cases in a show of â€œmoral cowardice by an elected officialâ€ to avoid adverse testimony at a scheduled Thursday hearing to disqualify his office.
> 
> Two district judges signed orders submitted to them by the DAâ€™s office Thursday morning dismissing charges against 13 bikers arrested in the May 17, 2015, Twin Peaks shootout and two recusing the McLennan County District Attorneyâ€™s Office in two other biker cases.
> 
> Besides the 13 dismissals, prosecutor Michael Jarrett told the judges that Reyna also intends to formally refuse eight more cases against bikers who were arrested, but have not been indicted in the shootout that left nine dead and dozens injured.
> 
> The dismissals came hours before a hearing scheduled for Thursday afternoon at which two bikers were asking to disqualify Reyna from handling their cases on a variety of grounds.
> 
> That hearing was canceled in light of Reynaâ€™s actions.
> 
> Reyna did not return phone calls seeking comment Thursday and declined to provide the Tribune-Herald with a written statement he prepared about the dismissals.
> 
> Judge Ralph Strother, of Wacoâ€™s 19th State District Court, said Thursday he plans to ask the Texas Attorney Generalâ€™s Office prosecutorial assistance division to take over prosecution of the case against biker Billy McRee. Reyna agreed to recuse his office in that case, while he dismissed the case against Jorge Salinas.
> 
> Salinas, a two-tour Marine combat veteran; and McRee, a mechanic, are both former members of the Cossacks motorcycle group.
> 
> Salinas, who said he was sitting in a deer blind when he was notified his case had been dismissed, said he became emotional at the news. He said he is grateful, but that the decision came too late and at too high a cost to him and his family.
> 
> Salinas, his family and Bouffard, of Fort Worth, spoke at a press conference Thursday that also included McRee and his family; and his attorney, David Conrad Beyer, also of Fort Worth; and Dallas attorney Clint Broden.
> 
> Broden, who represents two bikers indicted in the incident, said they chose the first-floor courthouse rotunda as the location of the press conference because it was there that Reyna held a press conference almost three years ago to announce that he had, as Broden characterized it, â€œbamboozledâ€ a grand jury into indicting 154 bikers on identical charges after the shootout.
> 
> â€œMy client is a decorated Marine combat veteran,â€ Bouffard said. â€œHe and I took the same oath years ago. Part of that oath is that we will support and defend the Constitution of the United States of America from all enemies, foreign and domestic. And I ask you and I ask the public to ask yourselves, what better definition of a domestic enemy of our Constitution than Abel Reyna?â€
> 
> The attorneys charged that Reyna only decided to drop the charges and to recuse his office in McReeâ€™s case to escape being placed under oath at the disqualification hearing and to prevent the adverse testimonies of former and current members of his staff, some of whom have reported alleged abuses of his office to Texas Rangers and the FBI.
> 
> â€œThe Twin Peaks dam has now broken, and with each new dismissal that may come, the public will see clearly what Twin Peaks defense counsel have known for almost three years â€" that Abel Reyna arrested, charged, and indicted a very large number of these men for purely political reasons, apparently without any intent to take them to trial,â€ Bouffard said in a statement Thursday morning.
> 
> â€œThough it took far too long, we pushed Mr. Reynaâ€™s back to the wall and he finally had nowhere else to run.â€
> 
> Bikers whose cases were dismissed in 54th State District Court include Colter Bajovich, Jose Valle, James Rosas, Diego Nerio Obledo, Michael Doyle Moore, William Redding and Marco Dejong.
> 
> Bikers besides Salinas whose cases were dismissed Thursday in 19th State District Court include Boyce Ray Rockett, Narcisco Luna Jr., Mario Alberto Gonzalez Jr., Clifford Lee Pearce and Andrew Raymond Stroer.
> 
> Those bikers not indicted whose cases were officially refused Thursday include Esther Weaver, Ryan Craft, Jonathan Lopez, Theron Rhoten, Jim Harris, Bonar Crump, Juan Garcia and Drew King.
> 
> The motions to dismiss, signed by Reynaâ€™s top assistant, Michael Jarrett, state: â€œWhile probable cause for the defendantâ€™s arrest and prosecution remains, based on continued investigation, the state is exercising its prosecutorial discretion in dismissing this matter in order to focus its efforts and resources on co-defendants with a higher level of culpability.â€
> 
> Attorneys for Twin Peaks defendants and Reynaâ€™s Republican primary opponent, Barry Johnson, said Reyna is doing whatever he can to keep the disqualification hearing â€" in which Greg Davis, a former prosecutor in Reynaâ€™s office, and others were expected to give potentially politically damaging testimony about Reyna â€" from taking place, including asking for it to be postponed and asking for Judge Strotherâ€™s removal last month.
> 
> â€œDuring my campaign for district attorney, I have been saying all along that Abel Reyna has put justice in jeopardy and that there is proof that justice is for sale in McLennan County,â€ Johnson said. â€œRecent events have proven me correct. By dismissing Twin Peaks cases and recusing others, Abel Reyna has all but admitted misconduct in how he has handled the cases. Abel Reynaâ€™s political ambition not only jeopardized justice, but will also cost McLennan County taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> â€œIn addition, Reyna has once again been able to hide from answering serious political corruption questions about his dismissal of criminal cases for friends and influential people in exchange for campaign donations.â€
> 
> Pending civil suits
> Some of the Twin Peaks defendants whose cases were dismissed or refused Thursday are among 100 bikers who are plaintiffs in federal civil rights lawsuits pending in an Austin federal court. Most of those plaintiffs are represented by Dallas attorney Don Tittle, who said the refusal of the eight unindicted cases is â€œpurely a smoke screen.â€ He added there are at least 25 other unindicted bikers whose cases also should be refused to release them â€œfrom this never-ending legal limbo in which they have found themselves trapped.â€
> 
> â€œI am glad to see the DA is finally beginning to fold his cards on some of these, but his claim that this is based on a â€˜re-evaluationâ€™ of the facts is more than a bit disingenuous,â€ Tittle said. â€œThe facts remain exactly as they were on the day all of these innocent people were falsely arrested. ...
> 
> All along, Reynaâ€™s lawyers have used the criminal cases as an excuse to prevent us from going forward with the civil cases. Sooner than later, I believe that a day of reckoning is coming for Mr. Reyna and the others that perpetrated this mass injustice.â€


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## SD Hawkins

Thats a big, big mess and reminds me too much of Ruby Ridge and Waco to be honest. The police wanted a shootout and got one. sure they killed who they intended to that day, The truth needs to come out


----------



## Spirit

TheSampsonator said:


> Bringing this one back to life for a minor update....
> 
> http://www.wacotrib.com/news/courts...cle_bf4f69ad-bcd8-53f6-bb8c-6386003f1477.html


Release the ballistic reports. This is nothing more than another Ruby Ridge and Mt. Carmel. Sickening and pathetic. Everyone involved needs to serve life in prison but just like the murderers at RR and MC they will walk free.the DA needs to be prosecuted for his actions, he had nothing to base his charges on.


----------



## Spirit

SD Hawkins said:


> Thats a big, big mess and reminds me too much of Ruby Ridge and Waco to be honest. The police wanted a shootout and got one. sure they killed who they intended to that day, The truth needs to come out


I didn't see this before I posted but I agree.


----------



## Spirit

Grumpy365 said:


> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


If you saw all that you must have your device set to open links. It was just a short post.


----------

